# It's over 9000!!!



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 12, 2020)

Alrighty folks, I have decided to start a new training log here . 
My name is Jenn, and I'm 34. 
I'm 5"0 , and roughly 130lbs of pure Canadian dork.
I have a 14 year old son, so to save you the trouble of simple math , yes I was knocked up at 19. LOL . 
Single mom, no sweat. My kid is the funnest person I know. 
I work for a benefits provider. If you would have told me at 18 that I'd find adjusting claims and talking about deductibles interesting I'd call you a damn liar , yet here I am!!

I've been fitness obsessed since I was around 16. Did the marathon runner thing, the powerlifter thing,  the I'm-too-lean for no reason thing. 
Now I'm doing this like... try to just enjoy my workouts, my diet, and make work my main priority thing. 
It's a good place. I have a tendency to go hog wild with my workouts on weekends because I love it. During the week its usually rushed lunch time workouts, but honestly, that balance suits me. 
I do a lot of super sets , so its hard for me to post super specific details of my workout. I usually just make a 2 minute video compiled of poorly filmed exercises to showcase the randomness that I've done LOL. I guess in around 20 posts I'll do that here. 
Hip thrusts though I focus a lot on progression there. Got up to around 330lbs. 
Everything else is kinda just lost in the moment. ..

Well enough babbling !! Thanks for stopping by and "hold onto your butts."


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2020)

Haha well you'll find a board full of supporters and followers to your log. Thanks for sharing it with us. I'll be watching


----------



## white ape (Dec 12, 2020)

Welcome. Nice intro


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 12, 2020)

Should have no trouble getting support here on a board full of guys.

Welcome.


----------



## white ape (Dec 12, 2020)

We got other ladies as well!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome all ! I look forward to posting my crap on the regular


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 12, 2020)

Welcome to the Underground. Nice intro


----------



## DF (Dec 12, 2020)

Welcome to the UG!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 12, 2020)

Welcome to ugbb.   Seems we're starting to see more females here, maybe there will be *less* whining....


----------



## CJ (Dec 12, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Welcome to ugbb.   Seems we're starting to see more females here, maybe there will be *less* whining....



What if they want to talk politics???  :32 (6)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 12, 2020)

Welcome.  Looking forward to following your journey.  Go get it!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 12, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Welcome to ugbb.   Seems we're starting to see more females here, maybe there will be *less* whining....


 If by more females, you mean sensitive members, yes, I agree.

I do think that the whining may be toned down with more females posting tho.:32 (20):


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 12, 2020)

LOL ill try to keep my political opinions and views on the current state of the world to myself. 
That's kinda why I changed sites to be honest. I was pissed and ranted and some people got butt hurt and I didn't like bickering in a log that was supposed to be mostly lifting !!! Lesson learned I guess


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 12, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> If by more females, you mean sensitive members, yes, I agree.
> 
> I do think that the whining may be toned down with more females posting tho.:32 (20):



Yup, too many of bloody 🩸 men


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 12, 2020)

Well I had a great leg day this morning!!

Hip thrusted 255lbs x 10, 325lbs x 2 and some drop sets

Tried my reverse hyper for the first time. Worried I was too short for it at first , but I got it sorted!!

Did some t bell squats, sit squats, split squats , front squats, ..... sissy squats...
Kettlebell leg ext. 
DB RDLs 
Ran up my stairs in my weight vest for cardio with some Kettlebell swings and what not.
All in all 2 hour leg day slaughter fest that I thoroughly enjoyed. 

Going hiking later with my mom who is also my best friend .

Back day tomorrow! 
Should have a great sleep tonight. Last night was too stressed from work to really have the best sleep.
I had a dream jason Kenny (premiere of Alberta) owed a pet store and there was some new kind of animal. Green like a turtle but soft and clingy.  I wanted it, until it attached itself to my pant leg and wouldn't let go.
Not sure if there's any symbolism in that one LOL

K BYE


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 12, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> LOL ill try to keep my political opinions and views on the current state of the world to myself.
> That's kinda why I changed sites to be honest. I was pissed and ranted and some people got butt hurt and I didn't like bickering in a log that was supposed to be mostly lifting !!! Lesson learned I guess



I approve this message


----------



## Jin (Dec 12, 2020)

What’s over 9000? If it’s your testosterone levels then I’m completely jealous.......


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 12, 2020)

Hahah well, according to Vegeta's scouter , my power level is what's over 9000. 

But thats just DBZ nerdum,  so feel free to not Google LOL


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Welcome to the underground!
Good stuff!
Wishing you the best in your journey!!!


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 12, 2020)

Welcome to UG - enjoyed the DBZ reference too


----------



## xyokoma (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey there, Jenn!

Looking forward to reading your log and seeing some progress photos! 

All of the support from UK
-V


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 13, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Alrighty folks, I have decided to start a new training log here .
> My name is Jenn, and I'm 34.
> I'm 5"0 , and roughly 130lbs of pure Canadian dork.
> I have a 14 year old son, so to save you the trouble of simple math , yes I was knocked up at 19. LOL .
> ...



330 lb hip thrust. Dear Jesus. Welcome aboard maam


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello! I am going to attempt to link my back day workout, but I'm a little incompetent it seems when it comes to uploading here LOL.
Anyway, as a warning... I'm fairly ocd , and if it infiltrates my workout I tend to go a bit overboard.
I also only do 10 seconds of a song at a time as I'm worried the copyright police will come at me
.
https://youtu.be/RDVG3XGr3b0

Ok now I'm going to post this and see if it worked.
Also the only views on my videos are usually just me making sure I like my video hahah
K
Bye !


----------



## Jin (Dec 13, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Hello! I am going to attempt to link my back day workout, but I'm a little incompetent it seems when it comes to uploading here LOL.
> Anyway, as a warning... I'm fairly ocd , and if it infiltrates my workout I tend to go a bit overboard.
> I also only do 10 seconds of a song at a time as I'm worried the copyright police will come at me
> .
> ...



Sooo, really cool set up in the basement, really great physique and I love the glasses. 

Train my wife?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 13, 2020)

hahaha thanks !! I still feel the basement is a little gloomy dungeon esq. , but its come a lonngg way since April.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lol definitely noticed the goku poster. Nice physique and killer pull day . Awesome set up.


----------



## Jin (Dec 13, 2020)

Not sure if you mentioned this any where but have you ever used PEDs?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 13, 2020)

Nope! Just been given err all I got so far.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2020)

Damn you got lots of space in that basement. Pretty cool. We got a few members with some nice home setups


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jenn and her basement gym = Both Awesome...


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome to the UG.


----------



## snake (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome to UG and keep up the good work.


----------



## DF (Dec 14, 2020)

Leg day and then a hike?  That’s hardcore!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 14, 2020)

LOL i have to get twice as much exercise in on the weekends to make up for short ass workouts during the week. 
I just really like moving and being active and my job has me mostly just trapped in one room for 10 hours a day.


----------



## Utm18 (Dec 15, 2020)

Welcome.....


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 17, 2020)

Well, I'm going to talk about lift and lifting in this log because my weekday lifting is ****ing boring.

Did 1&1/2 rep hip thrusts and banded hip thrusts to work on my log out gainz.  High step up, back ext. Ankle weight light glute pump shit yesterday 
Shoulder workout at lunch today probably some landmine presses, db presses , raises of all kinds . The usual Mish mash.

So life news :
I've been at this company for almost 2 and a half years and I was promoted a year ago. For whatever reason I'm smart and good at what I do even though it wasn't anything that I'd ever imagined I'd be. 

There was a job posting for a temp team lead position and everyone says to apply just so they know you want to move up.  
So of course I did. 

For more context I work in a call center at a benefits company. I used to take calls from members , now I take calls from reps who have questions or need help with the calls they are on with members. 
Call center detective I guess. I find it fascinating anyway ...

So I knew I wasn't qualified for team lead and my only hope was that I didn't embarrass myself during the interview so in a few years I'd be seriously considered. 

Well, I prepared as best I could, but DAMN. Those questions were hard and my answers were dumb AF.

I even asked my kid some of the questions after and he had better answers than I did LOL.

I dont think they're really dwelling on it like I am, but I feel stupid and I keep replaying this interview in my head over and over with this shame of the ridiculousness of my responses. 

That's all for now. 
BYE


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 17, 2020)

And by lift and lifting i meant life. Man that messes up the whole post...
Oh well


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 17, 2020)

And by logout gainz I meant lockout...
Can you edit posts somehow so that this can sound like a person who had caffeine hahha


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 17, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> And by logout gainz I meant lockout...
> Can you edit posts somehow so that this can sound like a person who had caffeine hahha



Hello young lady, you do know you can start a new post under different forum topics?  You can also edit posts up to 5 minutes from when you originally post; after that your SOL. Jin is our resident officer  of the censure and he can edits posts to his liking or yours. LOL


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 19, 2020)

Welp, great leg day today 

For hip thrusts I did
270lbs x 9
295lbs x 1
310lbs x 4
335lbs x 1
Then I go back down did like...
260lbs x 8 or 9 
205lbs x 10 w/ hip circle 
Then like 150lbs x 20 partials 
Then t bell squats super setted sit squats super setted reverse hyper 
Banded leg ext. 
Front squats sissy squats 
Kettlebell split squats 
Kettlbell leg ext. 
Ass machine 
Db rdls 
Weight vest stair running and whatnot at the end 

Going to the ravine to hike around with ma later. Still pretty good weather!! Can't waste a day .

Life news :
I've stopped replaying the interview over and over again in my head so thats good . Really looking forward to some extra time off next week. My workouts will be on days off for like the next 2.5 weeks with the holidays.  I love my job and I love working out but I dont really like either when I have to do them on the same day lol.

Bye all
https://youtu.be/e0YqlxirUZs

Workout vid above ^^


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 20, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Welp, great leg day today
> 
> For hip thrusts I did
> 270lbs x 9
> ...



Omg you have a reverse hyper.  So cool. Nice vid. Great workout


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks!! Just got it not too long ago. It's quite humbling , but I'm starting to get better at it.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 20, 2020)

Solid work Jenn.  Keep it up


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks !! 

Damn Bros, great back workout today. 
https://youtu.be/NvsMYGl5Qpw

I kept wondering why my videos were so blurry and DUH, it's because I export everything in extreme low definition lol. Whoda thunk?!

Anyway, totally in the zone today. Enjoyed every minute. 

Bent over rows , t bar row, cable stuff,  band stuff, db stuff ...
Ect ect .

My man slim dropped an album Friday,  probably why my workout felt like 2 minutes , ha ! New lyrical epicness to focus on.

Sigh .. 

Anyway, yah , I got another blue chicken in Stardew Valley,  whoop!! Its a rare event indeed.
Only happens if you have 8 hearts with Shane and even then its not every egg that you incubate. Shane is my husband in Stardew Valley.  
Hes this like drunk who tries hard, but messes up and then beats himself up.

Reminds me of this guy I was involved with for 6 odd years. 
Hes in jail now

Well, no actually NOW hes in a half way house. A few months ago he was still in jail


I'm rambling.
Right 
Back workout! Thanks Marshall


----------



## creekrat (Dec 20, 2020)

Great job!!!!  Keep killing it


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 24, 2020)

Officially on xmas break!! Let the fun (workouts) begin !!

Rested a bunch this week , hoping to get my hip to hate me less. Its usually an ass, but did some good mobility work and had a great leg day today.

https://youtu.be/Tp1tnbnS9rg
Hip thrusted 275lbs x 8
300lbs x 1
305lbs x 5
330lbs x 3
260lbs x 8
210lbs x 8 w/ hip circle 
Partials at the end 135lbs x 20

T bell squat super setted sit squats super setted reverse hyper
Banded leg ext and ass kick backs 
Elevator squats 
Sissy squats 
Split squats 
Db rdls 
Stair sprints,  kettlebell swings ect..

Awesome . Total pr on my hip thrusts with 330 x 3, I'll be at 350 in no time! 
Gonna do some yoga and foam rolling now. 

I had a sex dream about Donald Trump JR. Which I was ok with, he was sweaty,  but I was really happy to be sleeping with someone who wasn't fat. I've been banging a guy from the office who is , and it's not like he's nice or anything either. 
I'm done with that, hold me accountable please. 
I booked a morning off after his bday and they announced a lock down saying you'd get a fine and people couldn't come over. 
I was sad because I booked time for him.. and he said 
Eh, honestly with a fine it might be cheaper to get a hooker.
Like go die, wtf is that stab at me for no reason , you middle aged, overweight piece of crap.

Anyway, that dream just made me feel like man, I'd love to be with someone who was moderately attractive and not an insecure little man child who feels the need to insult me .

K anyway,  I have issues...
Well, don't we all !! 

Post workout high woooo

BYE

Back day tomorrow . Jenns fitness center is open xmas day  

BYE


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 24, 2020)

I have to admit that I am a little skeptical when a female joins this board. I have seen far too many come and go.

After reading through this log and watching your vids, I have to say that I am a fan. Nice work. Welcome sis


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks!! 
I ain't going anywhere just as long as everyone can put up with my random babbling


----------



## Seeker (Dec 24, 2020)

Nice work. I am so jealous of all the ug people with your home gyms. Dang, lol you got so much space in that basement. Its a circus at my gym now being its the only one open in my area. Not thrilled about going there under the circumstances. But I HAVE to work out. My lady  says it  keeps me  grounded that when I come home  from a workout she can see the calm in me.


----------



## CJ (Dec 25, 2020)

Your storys make me laugh. :32 (18):

Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice  home Gym! Much, much spaciest than mine.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 25, 2020)

K great back workout today 


https://youtu.be/vRcUG1y0NyY

Woke up at 430 so I had a 2 hour workout , a shower, and got my hair done before my kid was even awake : ) 

That's my kinda Christmas morning fa sho. 

In Stardew Valley news they finally put out the upgrade !!! Now I've repaired willy's boat and can sail off to this volcano island. New fish to catch mayhaps. 

Anyway, great day so far. My kid is now off with his dad for the night so I'll probably just like ... watch law and order svu and go to bed a 8.
Same thing we do every night, pinky!!

Maybe ill vacuum my gym. Got a new dumbell, she'll fit in real nice with the rest of the iron fam. 

Whoop 

Glute workout tomorrow 
Shoulders on Sunday 
Glutes back Monday 
Rest tues wed while I'm back at work
K
BYE


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 26, 2020)

Awesome glute workout today 

https://youtu.be/25Z5xpzv92A

I never get to do glutes only on a day off! How nice : )

All of this was light, high rep, pump stuff.
I did banded hip thrusts, hip thrusts with pulses or 1&1/2 reps.
I did light t bell squats , glute bridges, back ext, banded sit squats, band pull throughs, ass machine,  ankle weights , I think that's all...
For cardio I did weight vest stair sprints and kettlebell swings .

I got a lot done yesterday. 2 hour workout, 1 hour walk, 1 hour yoga, took down my tree, vacuumed downstairs,  painted my toes (poorly), took out the garbage...

OH and I bought a cupping kit, so I cupped myself yesterday LOL. At first it was a little awkward,  but then I was like ah ha! This will be much less weird if I go to my room and take off my pants.
So yah... that's how I spent my time.  Pantless strange cupping. I'm so lucky I get to have so much alone time. I have many alone time acitivies that must be done.
It seemed to help so far though. 
My hips are crooked m- fers that always seem to act up. Gonna cup them into submission!!!! 

Hike later

BYE


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 26, 2020)

Good job Jenn! I love your journal here so far  

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Jin (Dec 27, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job Jenn! I love your journal here so far
> 
> Keep up the hard work!



Yes. I’m going to say this is one of the most entertaining logs I’ve seen while still focusing (mostly) on working out. 

Thank you Jenn.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 27, 2020)

Agreed Jin.  Puts in the work and then spends more time editing than others do in the gym!  

Keep up the great work Jenn


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 27, 2020)

Aww thanks guys ! :32 (16):


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 27, 2020)

Ok today's shoulder workout 

https://youtu.be/OMF7QUyxJk8

Felt a little bit lackluster.  Like I wasn't working hard enough or didn't have my ONE MOAR REP attitude . But after watching the video that doesn't really seem to be the case  LOL. Angry focus lifting face was in full force.

One more day left until I'm back at work.. DAMM , holidays are exhausting. Hopefully I have enough emph umph to giver all I got one more time , and then it's rest day city baby.

I finally have another 25lb dumbell to use for my dumbell presses. I had two 20s and 2 30s up until now.
20lbs was like, yah no sweat I can rep this all day
30lbs was like uhh I got 3 reps...
Now I can happily go 20lbs x 10, 25lbs , 8 , and then 30 feels more like a set of 6.
Whoo0p 
BYE


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice log! Keep it up.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 28, 2020)

Alrighty,  5th workout in a row and I am DONE...

For two wonderful rest days : )

https://youtu.be/NeWbqNnRb44

Today I did back, glutes, ham ect..

Did overhand bent over row, B stance BW hip thrusts to try and isolate one ass at a time, barbell RDLs, one arm landmine row, some cable stuff, reverse hyper, back ext, cable kick backs, banded back stuff, some bicep curls.

Weight vest stair running.
I'll go up 5 times, rest 10 sec  go up 3 times   rest 10 sec go up 2 times ect..

Would be a great HIIT workout if I was willing to do it more than 4 minutes LOL

BYE


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 30, 2020)

Live the vids keep em coming. I like your pully setup.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 31, 2020)

Leg day today 

https://youtu.be/xxILcPxeFds

It sucked. 

Hip thrusts 
205lbs x 10
255 x 8
305 x 4
345 x 1
255 x 8
205 x 10
135 x 15 partials 

T bell squats 70lbs super setted sit squats 80lbs ss reverse hyper 

High bar squats ss sissy squats 

Split squats on my new split squat thing that emphasizes my twisty pelvis as one side feels good and the other feels weird ...

Ass machine, ankle weights, good mornings , stir sprints ect..

Anyway, I was being ocd and upset about everything.  I tried a new thing with my hip thrust form and couldn't feel my glutes so after 40 minutes I started over essentially doing it closer to my normal weight so I was exhausted and hip thrusting for like well over an hour and only counting half of it because the other half was a waste of time...

I just had  a bad sleep and my ocd acts up if I dont sleep well..doesnt happen very often.
You shoulda known me when I powerlifted , I was like this constantly like one off squat rep and my mind was just unbearable.  

Mostly why I stopped
That and my stupid hip twisty. 

Oh well. 2020 good riddance to you !

I ordered a hex bar so I think it will be nice to add another lift I can get strong at, plus with my split squatter maybe I can get better at that and build up my single leg strength. 

I am just so addicted to heavy lifting. Sucked today didn't go as planned. 

Had a nice hike though to clear my mind
Shoulders tomorrow !

BYE


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 31, 2020)

Oh... it posted twice cause there were some forum glitches ... if anyone who moderates sees this could you be so kind as to only have one of the posts above 
Thx


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 31, 2020)

Sometimes it's like that.  You finished.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 1, 2021)

Well shoulder workout today was really good 

https://youtu.be/aHp2zW6FNqA

Landmine presses, dumbell presses , barbell presses, lateral raises , front raises , upright raises, rear delt fly, face pulls , incline db press, tricep stuff.
Everything I guess  heh.

Wicked insomnia last night , holy man. I was so tired too. Felt awful. Lying there for like 6 hours,  still woke up at 5 so wtf.  

Oh well, kicked my workouts ass, not gonna let it ruin my day : | . 

Back day tomorrow.

My main goal for 2021 is going to be leg development.  Hopefully with implementing trap bar deadlifts,  and also im thinking of box squats as well , I can develop my legs a little more. I just have to cut out so many things because of my hips . I'm thinking box squats will be a safe alternative to regular squats as far as my hip is concerned. 

Bros dont let bros skip leg day !! Get atter. 

Happy new years all!

BYE


----------



## creekrat (Jan 1, 2021)

Damn.  Here Jenn is killing it harder than most of us dudes.  Atta girl!  Is there an area of your legs that you want to specifically target?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 1, 2021)

Well glutes could always been bigger /harder, but honestly my quads could use a lot more attention.  I really laze it out when it comes to quads lol


----------



## creekrat (Jan 1, 2021)

I've found that stiff leg deads can really torture your glutes if your hips are up to it


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 2, 2021)

Great back day today 

https://youtu.be/zKn6c-lRSsM

Did tons of stuff 
Bent over row worked up to 100lbs x 5, which wasn't super Bent over at that point, lol, but it be like that ...
Eventually ill be Bent over rowing 125lbs not very Bent over and the 100lbs will be strict : )

Dumbell row drop sets 
45lbs x 6
30lbs x 8
20lbs x 8

T bar row 
I think ill alternate each weak which is stricter and which is heavier 
ie: this week i went heavy with Bent over row and was strict and lighter with t bar row.
Next week I'll reverse it. 

Both things are equally addictive. 
The awesome mmc of super slow paused reps or the bad assery of heavy liftage.  
Sigh .. 

Nuttin but love 

OH! By next weekend I should have a lat pull down bar . WooOo 

BYE


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 2, 2021)

How long do your workouts usually take Jenn? Looks like a lot of volume/different lifts.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 2, 2021)

On the weekend they are around 2 hours.
On workdays they are around 30 minutes,  heh.

Honestly , I could lift my whole day away if I had the time .


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 4, 2021)

K amazing glute workout today!!

https://youtu.be/UwlafpJ1tu4

Loved every minute! 

Ankle weights to warm up 

Glute bridges ss t bell squats 
15/15 for 3 sets 
Awesome mmc 

Single leg super sets 
B stance hip thrusts ss high step ups ss Bulgarian split squats ss front foot elevated split squats 
4 rounds 8 reps per leg 

1 &1/2 rep hip thrusts and one high rep set of 105lbs x 25
Sit squats ss reverse hyper 
B stance rdls 
Ass machine 
Kettlebell swings 

All around just one of the best glute workouts I've had with great glute activation and no hip issues .

Few rest days a head and I'm sure work will be a gong show. 

Been doing some hip flexor release stuff with this massage hook I bought. I think its helping quite a bit so ill keep atter as unpleasant as it is. 

BYE


----------



## Jin (Jan 4, 2021)

Ass machine!!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 4, 2021)

Welcome to the Underground. Sweet intro for sure. Glad to see more ladies. Need some balance in the group. :32 (1):


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 9, 2021)

Well, great leg day today with my new toys !!

https://youtu.be/gjNDgIXHINI

Barbell hip thrusts 
245lbs x 15
305lbs x 5
335lbs x 2
175lbs x 20

Ssb box squats 
90lbs x 8
100lbs x 3 x 6

Trap bar deadlifts 
100lbs x 12
110lbs x 10 , x 12

Sit squats super setted reverse hyper 
90lbs x 10/ x 10
100lbs x 8 / x 10 x 2 sets

Sissy squats ss wedge squat 
20/ 20

Bulgarian split squats 
3 x 8

Ass machine 
2 x 8

Kettlebell swings / stair sprints 

So fun to have some new things to do !!! 

The more my gym grows, the more motivated I am!!!
RoAr 

BYE


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 9, 2021)

You have a killer setup!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 10, 2021)

K today's back day was great !!!

https://youtu.be/0uqPkCfnbs4

The name of the game today was holding and squeezing all my reps. Honestly,  the mind muscle connection was unreal. Totally in the zone my whole workout. Loved it!!

Been thinking a lot about my Snoop dogg. On January 20th it will have been one year since he passed. I can honestly say there hasn't been a day that's gone by where I haven't thought of him in some way. 18 years of this lil fluff being my best friend,  man , I miss him. I had a bad dream about him last night and woke up really upset 
But then I went to that shutterfly website and I made a bunch of nice things for myself. A blanket and a calendar. Cozy home decor of my snoop makes my heart smile. I also got this funny hangjng wall art made of a screen shot in Stardew Valley where i proposed to Shane LOL. Man, if I ever had guests in my home they'd get a kick out of it !! I'll hang it in the bathroom . My version of live laugh love or some crap .

Here's me and my snoop circa April 2019. My strangely old man hung on as long as he could for me. 
Hug your dogs for my my friends.  &#55357;&#56470;





Rest day tomorrow then shoulders and glutes on my EDO Tuesday. 

BYE


----------



## Jin (Jan 10, 2021)

“Live, laugh, crap” (you almost wrote it right)

for a bathroom motif

Glad you’re finding a way to
enjoy your memories with your dog.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 12, 2021)

K good shoulder / glute workout today 

https://youtu.be/-3KXgXX8LsA

Had a bad mental health day yesterday. I guess I'm stressed, or fighting off a small bout of depression or something. 

They might be forcing mandatory weekend work , which would mean I wouldn't have time to go hiking with my mom and that made me feel very alone.

Obviously I'm very isolated , I'm sure a lot of people are. Perma working from a home, cannot go anywhere... I used to at least socialize with my chiro or nail person. Can't go there anymore... 
My kid being 14 is mostly on his phone or games, I try not to force chit chats on him because he's doing what makes him happy.

I dont have anyone other than my mom really. She is my best friend and my only social interaction and our hikes is the literally only time I leave my home. The threat of that being taken away 1. Made me feel very sad 2. Made me feel very sorry for myself that I am this alone.

I dont know. My whole life is work.  Trapped in this one room all day everyday.  

I'm very prone to depression and I found a natural cure that was really making everything in my world run smoothly. 

I'm sure a lot of people would think WOW complaining about overtime while I'm laid off, ect. I empathize,  but that doesn't mean this isn't making me feel quite down. 

Thx for listening 
BYE


----------



## Jin (Jan 12, 2021)

These are real concerns that your employer should be sensitive to. Anyone you can talk to at the company about this?

I’ve been able to connect with people from the board both virtually and IRL. I’ve been helped tremendously by some of those relationships. 

Maybe some of the other lady members would be willing to connect? Just a thought. This community is more than just an Internet forum IME.


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2021)

Forced to work on BOTH your days off?

Maybe the boss will meet you halfway and knock it back to 1 day.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 12, 2021)

I had a awful childhood, didnt have anyone there, so I became a solitary person. Though my dog kept me from being totally alone.  

Dogs are great companions, and can somewhat substitute for human companionship. At least if you have a dog you aren't alone. 

Get a older athletic dog like a Jack Russel. Theyre great if you like nature, and they are fine sleeping when you're at work. 

I like to think, hey it cant get any worse than this. It can only get better or stay like this, but at least it cant get any worse.


----------



## Jin (Jan 13, 2021)

Here, I stumbled upon this and thought it might make you smile. 

This is at a “Maid gym” in Japan. Similar to a Maid cafe https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maid_café


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks for chiming in everyone 

I'm still pretty anxious about the whole thing , but at least I didn't wake up at 3am wanting to cry about it like the night before.

I keep arguing with people in my head about it , which I HATE. Over and over like , shut up brain!!

I know management is probably getting extreme pressure from the executives because of how backed up we are. They probably hate having to even ask us this. But , I dont understand why the timing is so strict. Like it HAS to be consecutive hours. It can't even be whatever you're able to put in. Or 3 here , 2 there... it has to be a huge consecutive chunk of time that will take up the whole day so you can do anything else.
That's what seems really unreasonable to me.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 13, 2021)

This is awesome ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 16, 2021)

Hellooo all

Loved my leg workout today 

https://youtu.be/nZ6E2XRz_J0

Hip thrusts
275lbs x 9
305lbs x 1
340lbs x 1
230lbs x 12
105lbs x 25 partials

Box front squats
60lbs x 6
80lbs x 6
90lbs x 6
100lbs x 2 x 2

Trap bar dl
100lbs x 10
110lbs x 8
130lbs x 5

Sit squats ss t bell squat ss reverse hyper
80lbs / 75lbs / 30lbs
X 8 x 8 x 12
100lbs 75lbs 30lbs
X 8 x 8 x 10
100lbs 50lbs 30lbs
X 10 x 12 x 12

Wedge db sq ss sissy squats
15/15

Bulgarian split squats
3 x 8

Kettlebell leg ext
Ankle weights
Ass machine
Weight vest stair sprints / kettlebell swings

Anyway , feel strong and pretty good body wise. Happy with where I'm at right now. 
Long gone are the days of UHG I hate this and that's gross and blah blah. 
34 is a good age I reckon . You care about less and its freeing and healthy .  
Appreciate the simple things.
PJ pants and fuzzy socks and an early bed time .
New Graham Norton show clips to binge on  , ect ..


My gym is close to completion as far as expensive stuff is concerned..I ordered the last of the rubber flooring ill need and im pretty good for plates.
Only need a few more dumbells, a dumbell holder, and eventually want a better spin bike .

Of course then there's extras like eminem posters and some nicer mirrors.

I'm glad the thing i love most in the world is in my basement.  The owner is so friendly too  .

K, BYE


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 16, 2021)

Good job Jenn, awesome form!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 16, 2021)

I take with all the videos you've posted that you're a fan of Slim Shady


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks !! Thats the nicest compliment you can give a lifting gal !


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 17, 2021)

LOL . Yes ! I've been Marshall obsessed since I was 13, sigh ...


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 17, 2021)

Great Work Jenn.  I am so envious of your reverse hyper machine


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 17, 2021)

K amazing back day , damn I'm on a roll !! 

https://youtu.be/9SdA6JO2zQE

I was pretty beat up from my leg workout, but I had a lot of focus and determination regardless today .





Current physique status.  Just gotta keep on keepin" on. 
Nobody ever sees me and I live in sweat pants , but the drive to be epic beast mode in the gym every chance I get has only grown over this past year. 

When all this shit first happen, I ain't gonna lie, workouts were boring and I had to force myself to go through with them. But now they are just as fun, if not more so  then when I used to actually be at the gym laughing with the odd bro and getting excited over my own shoulder pump lol. 


Rest day tomorrow !! 
Have a good week everyone 

BYE


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> But now they are just as fun, if not more so  then when I used to actually be at the gym laughing with the odd bro and getting excited over my own shoulder pump lol.



As a Bro, I’ll tell you that those other bros weren’t excited about your Delts!  :32 (6):

You look fantastic and you’re having a great time doing it. 

kudos.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 17, 2021)

My wife is very similar.  Not many people can tell she even works out under the clothes she's in but she definitely knows it and it makes her feel great.  She said it's similar to when she's wearing a fancy matching underwear set.  No one else knows but it makes her feel good.

Keep up the great work ma'am!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 18, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 18, 2021)

Your pics look awesome! I can definitely see good muscle definition in your arms, shoulders, and back. Lats and traps are looking strong..

I'd talk about your booty, but don't want to sound like a perv. Lol Keep it up girl.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 20, 2021)

Doing good Jenn


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'd talk about your booty, but don't want to sound like a perv. Lol Keep it up girl.



As long as you only refer to them as “glutes” it doesn’t count as sexual harassment.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 21, 2021)

LOL thanks everyone!!

Had a great shoulder / glute workout this am

https://youtu.be/fO0WJ0u8X0E

I have exciting news !! If you recall my ramblings about my stardew valley husband reminding me of someone I was seeing who was in a half way house... 
Wait this gets better , LOL

He's out of the halfway house and has apologized for every wrong he's even done . Things I didn't even know he knew he did. 

He had a drinking / drug problem , but I loved him dearly so I kept waiting and hoping...

He's sober, going to meetings, got a job, out of the halfway house and has turned into the wonderful person I always knew he was 

We're seeing each other now and I feel very hopeful that this time is finally our time to be the real deal. 
I'm very smiley ☺ 
He makes me laugh 
Butterflies a brewin everyone!!
BYE


----------



## Jin (Jan 21, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> LOL thanks everyone!!
> 
> Had a great shoulder / glute workout this am
> 
> ...




Here’s to hoping your heart won’t be let down. 

Happy for you!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 21, 2021)

Very cool, sounds like he is working steps in AA or something.

Workout looks good chicky.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 23, 2021)

K fantastic leg day today 


https://youtu.be/a0G1Xla1Vcw


Hip thrusts
280lbs x 9
300lbs x 1
310lbs x 4
245lbs x 8 w/ hip circle
155lbs x 15 partials

Safety squat bar box squats
90lbs x 6
100lbs x 6
110lbs x 6

Trap bar dl
100lbs x 2 x 8
110lbs x 8
120lbs x 8

T bell squats ss sit squats ss reverse hyper
75lbs / 80lbs / 30lbs
X8 x 8 x 10
X 8 x 10 x 12
X 10 x 12 x 12

Bulgarian split squats
3 x 8

Wedge squats ss sissy squats
15/ 15

Kettle bell leg ext
Ass machine
Db rdl

Stair sprints / kettlebell swings

Trying not to be anxious/paranoid reconnecting with my man person. Its understandable that I would be given our history, but I do 100 percent belive in him . I'm just scared I suppose. 

I just always thought he was my person. I remember in 2016 when I was working at a bank and I told one of my co workers that I was going to marry him someday and I'd invite her.
I had nothing to go by, he was pretty messed up then and not very good to me. I just said it as a matter of fact, not that it was in the near future...just someday. 

Kinda funny to think about that Jenn had no clue about anything lol. 

Just one day at a time.  I'll be able to get a better trust in things and hopefully any and all of the bad is truly behind us.

BYE


----------



## Seeker (Jan 23, 2021)

Your form is always very controlled. Nice work, and I don't see to many people properly performing a box squat. Kudos for a job well done.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 24, 2021)

Really fun back workout today 

https://youtu.be/90JhJdkJVZ8

Was really into my music and just felt like all fun and no work ! 2 hours later it was like what?! I'm done?! How did this happen so fast 

Vacation day tomorrow so I'm gonna do shoulders and glutes, whoo0p. 

BYE


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 25, 2021)

Another awesome workout today , and that makes 3!

Glutes and shoulders 

https://youtu.be/1rFCHxStdNM

My anxiety is still pretty high right now, I'm a bit of a loony toons. 
One day at a time I suppose . 

Rest day tomorrow .

Oh , I had a dream the indominus rex was chasing me lol . And I was like oh no, now that this is happening in real life ill surely have that reoccurring dream where a t rex is chasing me again.  Hahah how messed.

K bye


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 30, 2021)

K , loved my  leg workout today,  wow

https://youtu.be/yS6bU-uvD38

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 10, 155lbs x 8, 225lbs x 5
285lbs x 9
320lbs x 4
250lbs x 10 with hip circle 
155lbs x 16 partials 

Front box squats 

60lbs x 6
70lbs x 6
80lbs x 3
90lbs x 3
95lbs x 3

Trap bar dl 

100lbs x 8
120lbs x 2 x 8

T bell squats ss sit squats ss reverse hyper 
80lbs / 90lbs / 30lbs 
X 8 x 8 x 15
X 8 x 8 x 12
X 9 x 10 x 12

Bulgarian split squats 
20lb dbs x 8
10lbs x 2 x 8

Kettlebell leg ext 
Sissy squats 
Wedge squats 
Rdls 
Ankle weights 
Stair sprints,  Kettlebell swings ect 

Felt very strong today, 320lbs was not a struggle, could have maybe gotten 5 or 6. Keep it up !!

I feel slightly less paranoid and more trusting my the guy now. Every single time he proves his old ways to be truly gone I feel more and more hopeful.
One day at a time : )  I got him Nicolas cage oven mits for V day , heh.
We have a Nicolas cage thing.
Well, we like him and watch all his movies hahha , if that's a thing.

Castor troy 
Is 
The 
Man .

Anyway,  not too bad outside, my hike didn't freeze my face off which was nice : ) 

K
BYE


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2021)

Here’s a fun creative writing exercise for you:

in 500 words or less, define “Jenning”


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> Here’s a fun creative writing exercise for you:
> 
> in 500 words or less, define “Jenning”



I define Jenning as kick ass workouts with perfect form to the sounds of slim shady.

Now I'm also married to a Jen, so Jenning around here can take a lot of different forms bwahahahaha


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 31, 2021)

Cool about yer dude.  But I read Pastor Troy and now No Mo Play in GA is in my head


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 31, 2021)

Jin said:


> Here’s a fun creative writing exercise for you:
> 
> in 500 words or less, define “Jenning”



How fun okay ...

Jenning 《verb》 :
To Jenn / The Art of 
To act in accordance of the demands of anxiety. To be obsessive, with equal parts of passion and determination. To expell excessive amounts of energy generated by anxiety that's disguised as guilt. 
To hide social awkwardness through humor generated by an abundance of nervous energy.
To be empathetic, overly sensitive , and to have an acute awareness of the emotions of all those around you. 
To apologize profusely when no one is upset .
To plan, to organize, to color coordinate existence. 
To use creativity for good. To use creativity for evil. 
To be in awe of everything, to manifest excitement over the simplest of things. 
To worry over nothing, and be comforted by the same.
To be the fabulous freak of nature no one knows you are.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 31, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> How fun okay ...
> 
> Jenning 《verb》 :
> To Jenn / The Art of
> ...



Yeah but can you cook?  Seriously though, good job on your training.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 31, 2021)

Alrighty,  back workout today 

https://youtu.be/b_Jqul-ab8g

Not too bad, got a longer rope thing for my pully so some of my things had better/ more range of motion. I love new cable attachments!!

K this dream i had :

I was auditioning for America's got talent. The judges were Howard stern, Britney spears , Mel B, and Simon cowel. 
My talent was being a conductor , but instead of music, I was conducting lights. 
It went dark and music came on and I was using those ... conductor stick things LOL, to make lights light up over the auditorium. 
Cool concept,  but my timing was off and I was waiting on my like climax of awesome and it wasn't happening so my performance was boring.
Britney said "um wasn't that a little boring ?"
I said "I'm a really nice person  and clearly you are not."
Then I ran off.
The worst part was that I was wearing a onezie . Like an animal one that tweens might wear. Uhg
No golden buzzer for this gal, even in her dreams.


BYE


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2021)

I fukkin love your stories!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## creekrat (Feb 1, 2021)

That’s awesome. You definitely keep us entertained and make us push ourselves harder.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 2, 2021)

The wasn't very nice of Britney.  Especially given how ridiculous her dancing vids are


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 6, 2021)

K another wonderful leg workout 

https://youtu.be/d-Bkrie4TG8

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 10, 155lbs x 8, 225lbs x 4, 245lbs x 2
300lbs x 7
340lbs x 2
350lbs x 1
240lbs x 8 w/hip circle 
225lbs x 8
155lbs x 12 partials 

Safety squat bar box squats 

90lbs x 6
100lbs x 6
110lbs x 6

Trap bar deadlifts 

100lbs x 8
120lbs x 8
130lbs x 8

T bell squats ss sit squats ss reverse hyper 

70lbs/ 80lbs / 30lbs 
x 10/ 10 / 12
x 10/ 10 / 12
x 10 / 10 / 12

Bulgarian split squats 
15lbs x 2 x 8

Split squats 
20lbs x 8

Wedge squats 
Sissy squats 
Rdls
Ankle weights 
Stair sprints 
Kettlebell swings 

Amazing. Just taking my time, getting stronger. Aint in no rush. Body isn't feeling too beat up either which is nice. 
Felt like a long ass work week though,  glad it's over. Its been busy as hell, non stop since new years. Hopefully it quiets down closer to spring. My brain is tired!! 



BYE


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 6, 2021)

Are you doing hyper extensions or anything to warm up ur lower back before diving into trap bar deadlifts and squats ?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 6, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Are you doing hyper extensions or anything to warm up ur lower back before diving into trap bar deadlifts and squats ?



I do a lot of rolling and stretching  before my workouts.
Another bonus of working out at home, my warm up game feels a lot less rushed


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 7, 2021)

Such an enjoyable back workout today 

https://youtu.be/dM7QxxnUyFw

High energy, great focus .. had me some fun. 

Now I'm going to go into obsessive house cleaning mode as it's too cold to hike...

BYE


----------



## Sickman (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice volume and good variety of exercises. Great job!!


----------



## Jin (Feb 8, 2021)

Your waist is so small! You have a crazy hourglass figure. 

Excellent form on your lifts as well.


----------



## Hooba (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm hooked!!! Great job!! holy crap that's awesome!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 8, 2021)

Cool video (trippy)


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks everyone  

Today 

https://youtu.be/PzcyXjgzXFo

Shoulders/ass 

Id do a shoulder super set then in between my super set id do a glute super set so I was super setting a super set with a super set, ya follow ??

It was fun.
I was kinda tired this am and thought oh no, how is my workout going to go ?!!
Guess how many sets until that concern faded away?
Trick question,  the answer was 3 reps ...

Anyway, one more glute workout probably Wednesday and the rest of the days will be just rest days with probably my rower or something at lunch. 

BYE


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 9, 2021)

Your kicking ass Jenn!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 13, 2021)

Another wonderful leg workout 

https://youtu.be/gJOF3Bqj3hQ

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 10, 155lbs x 8, 225lbs x 5, 245lbs x 2
290lbs x 9
315lbs x 5
255lbs x 10
155lbs x 17 partials 

Box front squats 

60lbs x 6
80lbs x 6
90lbs x 3
100lbs x 3

Trap bar deadlifts 

100lbs x 8
140lbs x 6, x 8
145lbs x 5

T bell squats ss sit squats ss reverse hyper 

75lbs 90lbs 30lbs 
X 8 x 8 x 12
X 8 x 8 x 12
75lbs 90lbs 60lbs 
X 9 x 9 x 12

Front foot elevated split squats 
20lbs x  3 x 8

Kettlebell leg ext 
Sissy squats x 15
Wedge squats x 15
Ass machine 
Ankle weights 
Stair sprints Kettlebell swings ect 

Same shit, different Saturday more weight  

Man, what a long ass week , I tell ya.

Work is so busy I can hardly take a minute to go take a piss. Exhausted.

I'm also enjoying being ocd about my vacation planning. You have to earn it before you take it obviously.  So you accumulate per pay period and there's a calculator so you can pick a date in the future . So I can math, and plan, and look at calendars,  and bargain and budget,  sigh. It's an obsessive minds dream. Its all I can think about...
I have like notes on my phone 
Scenario 1 , 2, 3... up to seven 
If I use two days in April I can have one in May or take one off April and do this in sept ect. 
I'm enamored... 
I think its sorted, but because I like doing it ill decide its not sorted so I can re sort it and now I want to do 2022 LOL.
Anyway , I'm boring to talk to cause I can kind tell my mom doesn't want to hear about my random Wednesday off in June.

K BYE


----------



## CJ (Feb 13, 2021)

:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 14, 2021)

K back day glory 

https://youtu.be/l_3eaooxsuY

Lotta focus here today boys, didnt get obsessive or dramatic. Just repped it. 
I wonder what the next addition to Jenns fitness center will be..
The "gym life, baby" savings account is starting to grow a bit again... exciting times.

Glutes and shoulders tomorrow . 

BYE


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 16, 2021)

So good today !!
Shoulder/glutes, and now I rest

https://youtu.be/sDOQrO_NgP8

Man, this was 3 days of a lotta shit , and two big hikes. I am beat.
Looking forward to my rest day tomorrow , but not the shit show work is going to be after a long weekend

BYE


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> So good today !!
> Shoulder/glutes, and now I rest
> 
> https://youtu.be/sDOQrO_NgP8
> ...



You spelled BEAST wrong.


----------



## andy (Feb 16, 2021)

those canadian chicks are hot must say... ! 
no offence ))

Like the intro. waiting more posts from u.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 20, 2021)

Well, today was great 

https://youtu.be/pmTKkH8cdNQ

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 10, 155lbs x 8, 225lbs x 5
275lbs x 11
305lbs x 6
235lbs x 12 with hip circle 
155lbs x 15 partials 

Safety squat bar box squats 

90lbs x 6
100lbs x 6
110lbs x 3
115lbs x 6

Trap bar deadlifts 

100lbs x 8
140lbs x 6, x 7
150lbs x 3

T bell squats ss sit squats ss reverse hyper 

70lbs 90lbs 60lbs 
X 9 x 10 x 10
X 8 x 8 x 10
X 8 x 10 x 10

Bulgarian split squats ss kettlebell leg ext 
2 x 8 
Sissy squats ss Wedge squats 
X 15/ 15

Ass machine 
Ankle weights 
Rdls ect

A bouncy concert performance on my rebounder for cardio ...

Done

My friends i am so smitten,  my heart is a smiling . 

I ordered food for me and my boyfriend and that sounds like no big deal, but im very ocd about food and my diet and planning so this was a breakthrough indeed. 
Wanting to be with him and do normal things is a stronger force than a mental illness that I've had since I was at least 11!!!
*hes my forever person* 
I'm quoting it here to reference in 2 years when I can come back and prove it right  


BYE


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 21, 2021)

What's for dinner?


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2021)

Jenn you are so sweet. 

I really hope this guy treats you well and doesn’t break your heart (he’ll let you down, we all do that). You’ve probably got a dozen guys here who would like to have a face to face with him to let him know how important it is that he treat you right. You know, or else......


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 21, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> What's for dinner?



Lol, well I had cauliflower crust pizza and it was an amazing experience for my taste buds let me tell ya. This was the first non chicken and rice "cheat" I've had since like uhhh... honestly no idea. 
I know I had a dinner out in August for my birthday...

So delicious !!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 21, 2021)

Okay treat for you all !! 

https://youtu.be/XYgNyZoAYUs

A Jenn's fitness center reflection . It's been growing almost a year now so I did a before and after  please enjoy.

This am I did my usual back workout mayhem 

BYE


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Lol, well I had cauliflower crust pizza and it was an amazing experience for my taste buds let me tell ya. This was the first non chicken and rice "cheat" I've had since like uhhh... honestly no idea.
> I know I had a dinner out in August for my birthday...
> 
> So delicious !!



Cauliflower pizza sucks!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay treat for you all !!
> 
> https://youtu.be/XYgNyZoAYUs
> 
> ...



The transition had me audibly laughing for a good 10 seconds. Thanks for that!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 21, 2021)

Jin said:


> Jenn you are so sweet.
> ...


Wait till you hear her showing off her first equipment in the next video, adorable!

I think she has an army of big bros now, lol.



Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay treat for you all !!
> 
> https://youtu.be/XYgNyZoAYUs
> 
> ...



That's awesome girl, you've come a long way! Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2021)

I’ve sent a PM and officially asked if I can adopt her and be her older brother.


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2021)

First minute or so.... :32 (18):


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 24, 2021)

You fukkin bad ass!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 25, 2021)

My friends, i am reaching out .

The guy I was with is seeing someone else and advertised it in his snap chat story without telling me or letting me know. Just...there it is.

I do not feel well. I feel sick to my stomach. I am off work for today and don't know if I can go back tomorrow .
I cant eat .. I can't pee because for some reason when I'm upset I can't go..

I feel so broken inside. 
Why did he say he loved me, why torture me this way and then put hearts for someone else for me to see. I am just really at a loss for words with the pain I feel right now. It is unbearable. 

Thanks for being here ❤


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 25, 2021)

If there is one thing you can count on in this life, Jenn, it's that people have an enormous capacity to be assholes.  Sorry you're going through hell right now.


----------



## Jin (Feb 25, 2021)

Text me his address. Nobody breaks your heart and just walks away unscathed. 

Sucks Jenn. I’m so sorry to hear this. I hope you can find a couple small things today that bring you comfort. 



Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> My friends, i am reaching out .
> 
> The guy I was with is seeing someone else and advertised it in his snap chat story without telling me or letting me know. Just...there it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2021)

Sorry kid. It's his loss, not yours. You deserve better, and you will find better


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 25, 2021)

Are you 100% sure you didn't misinterpret the snapchat thing? Maybe first talk to him about it?

Some people are a whole lot looser with the hearts and "love" words than others.

In any case, I'm really sorry to hear you are hurting. And yes, we will send a crew for the ass kicking he deserves once you convict him.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 25, 2021)

Im very sorry to hear this. If it helps, you have an entire crew of gorillas willing to straighten him out for you. 

Honestly, it’s better to find out now so you dont waste any more time with a child. You can do far better.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 25, 2021)

What a drain of heart. We all feel ur pain.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 25, 2021)

After we come to Canada and skulldrag this punk, can we all use your awesome home gym to get a quick pump before going back our separate ways like robot cats on Voltron?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 25, 2021)

First off, thanks to each and every one of you for your support.  Its amazingly wonderful how much people over the internet can truly make you feel less alone.

Secondly, 



CohibaRobusto said:


> Are you 100% sure you didn't misinterpret the snapchat thing? Maybe first talk to him about it?
> 
> Some people are a whole lot looser with the hearts and "love" words than others.
> 
> In any case, I'm really sorry to hear you are hurting. And yes, we will send a crew for the ass kicking he deserves once you convict him.



Yes, I reached out, he said I never asked if we were exclusive...
Silly me, I thought love meant something. At any rate, he admitted it and sort of made me feel absurd for caring. It was like conversing with the 2014 version of him again.  I guess the new 2021 wasn't sticking around.  

I feel utterly humiliated


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 26, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> First off, thanks to each and every one of you for your support.  Its amazingly wonderful how much people over the internet can truly make you feel less alone.
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> ...




You shouldnt. Your feelings are totally normal.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 26, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Yes, I reached out, he said I never asked if we were exclusive...
> Silly me, I thought love meant something. At any rate, he admitted it and sort of made me feel absurd for caring. It was like conversing with the 2014 version of him again.  I guess the new 2021 wasn't sticking around.
> 
> I feel utterly humiliated



Damn I'm so sorry babe. *hugs*


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 26, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> First off, thanks to each and every one of you for your support.  Its amazingly wonderful how much people over the internet can truly make you feel less alone.



That's the Underground.  I am like a year and a half in here and I can tell you from my experience that it isn't just "the internet". We are a family and you are a valued member of this family. 

You're going to be okay. The wound will heal. Unfortunately, as Bret Micheals so eloquently put it, the scar remains.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> First off, thanks to each and every one of you for your support.  Its amazingly wonderful how much people over the internet can truly make you feel less alone.
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> ...



Don't waste any time feeling humiliated. You were honest and true with your intentions and feelings. No doubt, he knew that too. You have nothing to feel bad about; you didn't do anything wrong.

He is the bad guy here. He did something wrong. You don't need to ever feel bad for giving love a try.

He has shown you that he isn't worthy of you; it is NOT the other way around. You're a total catch.

Here's the important part; do NOT, under any circumstances, let that same dog bite you twice (thrice in this case).

Show yourself some love by letting go of him completely and moving on. Stay hung up on that loser and you won't be in the right place to notice or appreciate someone worthy of you when they come along.

No shame in getting fooled, no point in feeling humiliated; that shit is on him.

Don't let him rent another moment in your mind.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 26, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> My friends, i am reaching out .
> 
> The guy I was with is seeing someone else and advertised it in his snap chat story without telling me or letting me know. Just...there it is.
> 
> ...



What a complete dickhead after saying I love you? Who does that. I would use this as knowledge and say bullet dodged. I don’t know you but he doesn’t deserve you.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello all.

Been a messy past week... I missed 3 days of work which will cost me quite a bit of money. Which obviously i cannot really afford so there's an added layer of guilt to my depression that doesn't really help things , but what can you do?

I was frantic on Monday morning feeling like I wanted to quit because I was severely depressed and had no idea how I was even going to respond to a single email let alone talk to people all day. Thankfully,  they just let me work on adjustments all day so I didn't have to take any calls and that was much easier. 
It was also a little bit enlightening to have a day without an insane amount of stress related to work. 
I had yesterday as a vacation day and it was the first day I felt somewhat functional. I actually had an appetite,  and slept ok. 
My son and I made a creative project video on YouTube 
https://youtu.be/mv7ElKQzW9E
Its not the best, but maybe we can make more and they will get better.

Fun fact: before I fall alseep every night I dream I'm a screenplay writer and I wrote a screenplay off a best selling novel called lies my brain tells me. It's basically a story about a girl with ocd/anxiety/depression and they manifest into characters so we can see how they impact her decision making and life and whatnot.  

Anyway, heavily dreaming of another life right now, thats for sure. 
Thanks for listening ♡


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 3, 2021)

Well, there goes the best guy ever. You will probably never find anyone like him again... Hopefully not, right?

Why would you care if he has already chosen to be with someone else? Fuk him. Best thing that ever happened to you IMO.

Look, I have seen you on your vids. Without being a creep, I will just say that unless you just aren't looking, you will have no problem finding another guy. 

Please don't run through scenarios where you think: "I don't want another guy, I want him" Why would you want someone who basically cheats on you(you said that you were together, he said not exclusive)?

If you walk into a room of guys, all you have to do is basically take your pick. I mean, even here you have internet guys ready to e-fight and internet offer to fly to a different county and fight for your honor:32 (18):. Can you imagine the pool of guys who are just waiting for opportunities like this in real life to sweep you off of your feet and have a chance with you?

Take some time if you need it emotionally but it literally isn't he end of the world no matter how dark it may seem today.

Head up soldier. I have heard you eminem mindset in your vids. You got this.:32 (17):

PS: Get back in that gym and post up.


----------



## Jin (Mar 3, 2021)

I can’t put it better than BSP did. 

Wish you didn’t have to see yourself through your own eyes. 

If you saw yourself how all your brothers on this forum see you you’d be walking around confident AF.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 3, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Been a messy past week... I missed 3 days of work which will cost me quite a bit of money. Which obviously i cannot really afford so there's an added layer of guilt to my depression that doesn't really help things , but what can you do?
> 
> ...



Watched your video. It's decent. It's pretty well done, definitely gets your point across, maybe could move a little quicker, but still all in all a great job.

It also makes me want to say to you to PLEASE cut yourself a break. Take a little time and learn to live yourself a bit more and recognize your worth. You are really cute, in great shape (and have amazing drive to improve your fitness), you seem smart and funny. You have everything going for you. Never except treatment that is less than what you're worthy of. 

If you find yourself accepting BS treatment, like with the loser, you have to ask yourself why is it that you feel you deserve to be treated that way?

Focus your mind on only positive things, because you always move in the direction you're focused on.

I had to make this same journey myself, so I speak from experience. I can suggest some great books if you're interested.

Take a deep breath, let it out slowly; let all the negativity go. You're worthy of love.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 3, 2021)

We got you. Spill guts as much as you want. Most of us have at some point. 

You shouldve seen the meltdown when Jin caught FD with Robdjents. Real Melrose Place stuff


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello all, and thanks again for the kind words and moral support. 

Felt somewhat 'normal' at work yesterday .
Less anxious, less irritable. 
Got lost in a spreadsheet filled with stats.

Weird to think I need more OCD trans like states to cure myself.. ironic .

Anyway, training has been going well. During my 6 day cry fest training was the only thing I could actually do without breaking down. 

I guess I just dont understand why he played a role for 5 weeks making me think he changed when he hadn't.  What was the point of that? He didn't need me for sex. He didn't need me for anything. Why act like he was a new man and put all this effort into it when deep down he didn't want it and didn't care ? 
I guess the why is irrelevant because it doesn't change the now. But I still ask it 
.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 5, 2021)

There's no philosophical hidden meaning. He's just a dick.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 5, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Hello all, and thanks again for the kind words and moral support.
> 
> Felt somewhat 'normal' at work yesterday .
> Less anxious, less irritable.
> ...



You keep trying to figure this out, and doing that keeps you in a victim state of mind, wherein you're trying to figure out what's wrong with you that you aren't worthy.

Stop doing that, please. He wasn't worthy of you. Focus your mind forward and leave all thoughts of that pathetic loser in your dust. 

Seriously. You can't control what he did, you can't control the initial hurt that it caused you, but you can damn sure control what you choose to focus on going forward. You will end up going where you look, so look where you want to go.

Don't waste another moment of your mental energy thinking about him.

Turn your mind to other, more positive things whenever you find yourself trying to figure him out.

Something better is coming, believe that.

You are worthy.


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2021)

Try to stop worrying about what's behind you. What's done is done, it's history now. Don't give it any more of your energy. 

Focus on today, and all of the tomorrows yet to come.


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> You keep trying to figure this out, and doing that keeps you in a victim state of mind, wherein you're trying to figure out what's wrong with you that you aren't worthy.
> 
> Stop doing that, please. He wasn't worthy of you. Focus your mind forward and leave all thoughts of that pathetic loser in your dust.
> 
> ...



Read this every morning until you believe it.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm trying guys , I really am. 

Positive thoughts.  Repeating mantras. I threw out his toothbrush and crap , which is a new level of acceptance i feel. It was a big step for me anyway. 

I feel this anxious sense of waiting in my chest all day long, and im not beating myself up over it because right now I cannot make that feeling go away..
But one step at a time
 Every morning I wake up and say to myself someday I'll wake up whole again.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 6, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I'm trying guys , I really am.
> 
> Positive thoughts.  Repeating mantras. I threw out his toothbrush and crap , which is a new level of acceptance i feel. It was a big step for me anyway.
> 
> ...



You already are whole, you just have to accept it.

One of my favorite quotes:

"The light at the end of the tunnel is not an illusion, the tunnel is."

Literally, just think about other things, your goals, something that excites you.

Do you really feel you deserve to be treated that way? If the answer is yes, figure out why so you can change it.

If the answer is no, then stop accepting treatment like that. Otherwise you run the risk of falling into the trap where, when somebody actually DOES treat you the right way, you won't believe it or trust it, or it won't feel right to you.

It all comes down to reps. You may have been practicing being this way for years; now it's time to practice something better and more positive. Like lifting, these muscles will get stronger if you keep training them. You're good at training. Just put in the work and you'll see the results.

If you don't trust yourself, trust us.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 6, 2021)

And thank you, by the way. It's humbling and flattering that you are willing to trust us with something that obviously feels so vulnerable.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 6, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> You already are whole, you just have to accept it.
> 
> One of my favorite quotes:
> 
> ...



Man that’s a solid post. Jin level


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Man that’s a solid post. Jin level



I have a lot to learn from BluSoul. Believe me.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 6, 2021)

Jin said:


> I have a lot to learn from BluSoul. Believe me.



I don't know how to make
partial quotes or multiple quotes or I'd add Gadawg's comment as well.

You guys give me too much credit, but thanks, that brightened my day. I only can share the wisdom I had to learn the hard way (which accounts for all of what little I have lol). I'm still on a similar journey as Jenn, and probably will be for life, so I can really relate to where her head and heart are. I'm just a little further along in my training.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 6, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> I don't know how to make
> partial quotes or multiple quotes or I'd add Gadawg's comment as well.
> 
> You guys give me too much credit, but thanks, that brightened my day. I only can share the wisdom I had to learn the hard way (which accounts for all of what little I have lol). I'm still on a similar journey as Jenn, and probably will be for life, so I can really relate to where her head and heart are. I'm just a little further along in my training.




Well your words were beyond helpful, so I thank you.
Honestly, in like a therapy level brain enlightening sort of way. But tailor made to me so I can actually relate it to things that are significant.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 6, 2021)

Now go get your cardio in and even out that brain chemistry


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 9, 2021)

You're awfully quiet Jenn. Overthinking things again??


----------



## Jin (Mar 9, 2021)

Yes, how are you sister?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 10, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> You're awfully quiet Jenn. Overthinking things again??



I'm okay all. Thanks for checking in.
I'm just very depressed and find social interaction overwhelming at times.

I miss feeling happiness.  It's just not there. I can't force it or rush it. I got a spin bike so I'm trying to do cardio with music and whatnot. 
Trying to get the feel good chemicals back. 
I mostly just feel empty. And I hate my job right now so that doesn't make things easier 

《This too shall pass》 
♡


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 10, 2021)

I was lying flat on my back in a place called rock bottom, when through the tears I saw it, one small ray of light. Then, beyond the screams of why, I heard it, a faint whisper of hope. I’m always searching for a reason to believe, for you see, falling down has always been my forte. But staying down will never be my style.

I will arise, again.


----------



## Jin (Mar 10, 2021)

Jenn, as humans we are wired for connection and relationships. You have a community of people here who want to stand by you and encourage you. 

Don’t be a stranger.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 10, 2021)

Does anybody use an inversion table?

Jen
Hijacking your popular thread


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 10, 2021)

What Jin said. I think most of us have been there and would be happy to talk with you anytime you need help. Reach out and you'll find the help you need. Try to handle it all on your own and you'll just prolong the suffering.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 11, 2021)

Jenn, I came across this thread the other day and feel I should probably chime in here now that I have a little time to make a useful post.

I have been where your are, many years ago, but I have some insight to share that may help. First off take a moment for yourself today and give you a big ole hug! Because your a great person and you deserve some love! 

It may seem like your life will never be the same, however time heals. Remember that and move at your own pace. It is perfectly normal to feel sad, if you felt perfectly happy something would be amiss...with that being said it is also ok to get help. 

We are here but there are also other avenues you can seek for help. Sometimes its a parent, sometimes its a sibling and sometimes you may just need to go to your Dr. and tell he/she that your going through a rough patch and really need some help. Being depressed is real, there are some medications that can help you through a tough time.

I had been married for 3 years when my then wife decided to cheat on me. I was pissed, sad, angry and going through some emotions I had never gone through. We ended up getting a divorce and I took it real hard. It was a real dark time for me, and it took so many years to pull out of it. 

Several months after I went to my Dr.  and asked for help. He got me on and anti-depressant that I took for about 4 months, it helped out tremendously! 

It didn't solve everything but that dark time I was in I dont think I could have done it without the help. I kind of felt like it was shameful to have to go ask for help. Don't feel that way...learn from me and just go in and get some help if its that bad. 

It took me 5 years to get over that, but once you get through this initial shock it will get easier. Things will get better, dont give up!

And we here at the UG are all ears if you need! Keep your head up, get those workouts in and please let us know if you need anything!


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 11, 2021)

Oops double post...We love you Jenn!!!


----------



## white ape (Mar 11, 2021)

I know the feeling(s). I also know that there are folks here that have helped me in ways that you would not expect. Asking for help here is not a burden to anyone willing to give it. Many here care about the mental and spiritual well-being as much as if not more than the physical. You have to have all three to achieve balance.

Good luck and as my wife says "stay strong"

Edit: I also wanted to say this. I think almost all of us here are currently or have in the past battled with our own demons. It is why we are here. Looking for truth and answers. It is why those here do not care to be average. The want to be strong, or huge, or jacked, or whatever their goal is. Life is a battle for us all. Many of us here (including myself) have turned to drugs, alcohol, sex, speed (driving fast), material possessions, or whatever else to numb the pain, fill the void, or avoid the demons within. Luckily, all here made it past that and are now onto a more healthy approach to filling the void. Point being - you're in good company 





Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I'm okay all. Thanks for checking in.
> I'm just very depressed and find social interaction overwhelming at times.
> 
> I miss feeling happiness.  It's just not there. I can't force it or rush it. I got a spin bike so I'm trying to do cardio with music and whatnot.
> ...


----------



## Jin (Mar 11, 2021)

white ape said:


> I know the feeling(s). I also know that there are folks here that have helped me in ways that you would not expect. Asking for help here is not a burden to anyone willing to give it. Many here care about the mental and spiritual well-being as much as if not more than the physical. You have to have all three to achieve balance.
> 
> Good luck and as my wife says "stay strong"
> 
> Edit: I also wanted to say this. I think almost all of us here are currently or have in the past battled with our own demons. It is why we are here. Looking for truth and answers. It is why those here do not care to be average. The want to be strong, or huge, or jacked, or whatever their goal is. Life is a battle for us all. Many of us here (including myself) have turned to drugs, alcohol, sex, speed (driving fast), material possessions, or whatever else to numb the pain, fill the void, or avoid the demons within. Luckily, all here made it past that and are now onto a more healthy approach to filling the void. Point being - you're in good company



Although I’m quoting WA’s post, many posts on this thread are the reason I’m super proud to be a part of this community.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 12, 2021)

white ape said:


> I know the feeling(s). I also know that there are folks here that have helped me in ways that you would not expect. Asking for help here is not a burden to anyone willing to give it. Many here care about the mental and spiritual well-being as much as if not more than the physical. You have to have all three to achieve balance.
> 
> Good luck and as my wife says "stay strong"
> 
> Edit: I also wanted to say this. I think almost all of us here are currently or have in the past battled with our own demons. It is why we are here. Looking for truth and answers. It is why those here do not care to be average. The want to be strong, or huge, or jacked, or whatever their goal is. Life is a battle for us all. Many of us here (including myself) have turned to drugs, alcohol, sex, speed (driving fast), material possessions, or whatever else to numb the pain, fill the void, or avoid the demons within. Luckily, all here made it past that and are now onto a more healthy approach to filling the void. Point being - you're in good company




That's some truly inspirational stuff right there.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 12, 2021)

Any workout vids?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 14, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Any workout vids?



Well, I finally had the motivation to film my leg day today. 

https://youtu.be/XJ0TVHc8dHw

Trying to get back into 'normal' . Doing things that used to make me happy. 
I dont know if it really did that, but its still nice to post and connect a bit more with the lifting world I guess .

I want a dog guys. Like more than anything.
My building doesn't allow, and I'm not going to move out with a gym downstairs unless I'm buying a place and not renting. And that dream is still many years away. I just keep thinking like damn, a dog here with me could help in so many ways. 
Anyway, today was ok. I still had a few panic attacks and felt kinda down. But I enjoyed my hike , which is really nice to say. 

♡


----------



## Jin (Mar 14, 2021)

Rats are great pets. Smart, affectionate, small and clean. Just saying. 

Great that you’re back in the gym


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 14, 2021)

Sending good vibes your way! Totally understand social overload and the need for private peace. It is okay! You take the time you need to clear your head and find balance. You will come out of it stronger when your mind and body tell you it’s right!


----------



## Ped X (Mar 14, 2021)

Maybe there is an animal shelter near by you can volunteer to walk the dogs or watever.
 I'm a big fan of dogs and not so much people. But volunteering and spending time outside with a happy dog can help turn that frown upside down  even if you can't get a dog of your own just yet.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 14, 2021)

Dogs are some of my favorite people. Big commitment though. If you're ready for all of the work that comes with it, I think rescuing a dog could be great. You might find yourself wondering who rescued whom.

But, if you're thinking a dog will fix your problems, it won't. Please don't take it the wrong way; I love dogs, and the responsibility can give you something  great to focus on other than your feelings, but depending on the breed, it can be a 15 year commitment. Anything less than being fully on board for that isn't fair to the dog.

In that case, volunteering at a shelter is a great idea. 

And lift heavy stuff; work through the pain; talk to us. We're here.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 14, 2021)

Well here's my back day today.

https://youtu.be/wNPMIy8cR1c

I'm getting a latpull down station!! It even has a low row setting so I can do like cable curls or cable pull throughs. Oh my , my head is buzzing 

♡


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 15, 2021)

Get it girl!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm jealous of your home gym!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 15, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Please don't take it the wrong way; I love dogs, and the responsibility can give you something  great to focus on other than your feelings, but depending on the breed, it can be a 15 year commitment. Anything less than being fully on board for that isn't fair to the dog.



I wish it was a 30 year commitment to be honest. Any time you have with a dog isn't enough .


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 16, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I wish it was a 30 year commitment to be honest. Any time you have with a dog isn't enough .



That's a good answer.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 20, 2021)

Well, here's leg day

https://youtu.be/4I556Bheffw

Felt strong 
Hip thrusted 
280lbs x 10
330lbs x 3
260lbs x 8
230lbs x 10 with hip circle 

Box ssb 
90lbs x 6
110lbs x 6
115lbs x 6
120lbs x 2

Trap bar dl
90lbs x 10
160lbs x 6, x 5 

Tons of other crap and 
Spin bike x 15 min 


My friends I have found a life changing book

Women who love too much
.  Make what you will of the title, but there's basically a condition where some women become addicted to emotionally unavailable men and its not only serious , but dangerous.
Its literally a book about jenn. It's just absolutely mind blowing.
Other women are going through exactly what I'm going through with people who are exactly like 'my person.

Its the most hopeful I've felt about this since 2014.
Its like having ocd your whole life and not even knowing what ocd was or that other people had it too and then suddenly discovering it and feeling this insane amount of relief and fulfillment at just the mere thought of others out there living your pain in the exact same way.

I cannot stress enough how amazing this has been. I feel like I need to highlight the whole book.
My kids off for the night at a friend's and instead of feeling intense anxiety im just looking forward to reading my book and learning more. 
Anyway, 5 star review left on Amazon for sure.

BY3


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 20, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well, here's leg day
> 
> https://youtu.be/4I556Bheffw
> 
> ...



I can speak as a man, that I have had that same
problem, and never realized it until a couple of years ago. Maybe it's because my mother was emotionally available, and that established a pattern of only being attracted to women whose love I had to chase; who knows. Once I became aware of it, I realized the obvious: in all of my failed relationships I WAS THE ONLY COMMON DENOMINATOR. That was an eye opener to say the least.

Good shit Jenn. You're on the right track.


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2021)

Dear Jenn,

Everybody struggles. Daily. Never feel alone in your own “unique” struggles. We’re all in the fight together. You have a solid team of broken-but-healing brothers here. You are never alone.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 21, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> I can speak as a man, that I have had that same
> problem, and never realized it until a couple of years ago. Maybe it's because my mother was emotionally available, and that established a pattern of only being attracted to women whose love I had to chase; who knows. Once I became aware of it, I realized the obvious: in all of my failed relationships I WAS THE ONLY COMMON DENOMINATOR. That was an eye opener to say the least.
> 
> Good shit Jenn. You're on the right track.




I meant to say that my mother was emotionally UNavailable, but y'all probably figured that out.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 22, 2021)

Here's back day

https://youtu.be/jTibKbF8MsI

I'm going to see if I can find an addictions counselor to improve my odds of overcoming my current situation.  Its hard because some people have perfect bios by then the next available appointment is like late April. I just dont want to wait that long.
As a confession I still message him all the time.
Sometimes he answers .
Of course friends just say oh delete his number , move on, you deserve better.
Which I know , but I literally can't stop. I try to fight it all day long then totally mess up...
Anyway, there's a counseling resource through work so I'll grab the number and call tomorrow. Might help me see someone quicker and then can book one of these people for April. 
At least I'm trying harder than I was before. Last week I told myself oh well ill just be this person who loves him forever and that will just be my thing and my struggle.
Night all. Have a good week


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Here's back day
> 
> https://youtu.be/jTibKbF8MsI
> 
> ...




Ouch Jenn! You need to love yourself first. You can't move on and hold on at the same time. Your friends are right. For the sake of yourself, stop contacting him. All you're doing is picking the scab and ensuring that this wound stays fresh and painful.

Why do you think you feel you deserve this? Why aren't you worthy of more and better??

Counselling, yes. I can ask someone I know if they know someone good in your area, but you really need to get a grip on this. I didn't realize you were still chasing this loser. Why would you do that? You're worth so much better.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 22, 2021)

jesus you got some strong ass bb hip thrusts!!!!

btw i want a ssb


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 22, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Ouch Jenn! You need to love yourself first. You can't move on and hold on at the same time. Your friends are right. For the sake of yourself, stop contacting him. All you're doing is picking the scab and ensuring that this wound stays fresh and painful.
> 
> Why do you think you feel you deserve this? Why aren't you worthy of more and better??
> 
> Counselling, yes. I can ask someone I know if they know someone good in your area, but you really need to get a grip on this. I didn't realize you were still chasing this loser. Why would you do that? You're worth so much better.



I'm doing it because there's a condition where women become addicted to emotionally unavailable men who are addicts themselves. 
I am literally addicted . I am not just weak or feel deserving of mistreatment.  I have a serious addiction.  Which I have had from day one and just didn't realize or thought it was part of my ocd make up. 
I cant just not message him, because if I could do that, I would have stopped contacting him 7 years ago. 
It takes a lot of work , resources,  and willpower to overcome addiction.  And I've barely just begun. 

I am learning so much from this book. 
For the record I do not think deserve this and I know I can do better.  That's not enough to fix a chemical imbalance.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I'm doing it because there's a condition where women become addicted to emotionally unavailable men who are addicts themselves.
> I am literally addicted . I am not just weak or feel deserving of mistreatment.  I have a serious addiction.  Which I have had from day one and just didn't realize or thought it was part of my ocd make up.
> I cant just not message him, because if I could do that, I would have stopped contacting him 7 years ago.
> It takes a lot of work , resources,  and willpower to overcome addiction.  And I've barely just begun.
> ...



It doesn't matter to me what you call it or how you need to define it, I'm just glad that you are actively DOING something about it! It's a process; you will get stronger and better at it; you'll also backslide at times, but less far every time.

Just keep doing the work. We are here to support you if you need to talk, and talking does help.

Keep lifting heavy shit; that helps too!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 22, 2021)

I think just admitting to us that you are still reaching out to him was really brave. Part of the process. You are on the path.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 27, 2021)

Alright,  another leg day ...

https://youtu.be/Fvr5wNEvJpk

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 10, 155lbs x 8 , 225lbs x 5, 245lbs  x 3
295lbs x 9
325lbs x 4
265lbs x 9
225lbs x 10  w /hip circle 
155lbs x 16 partials 

Box front squats 
80llbs x 6
90lbs x 6
100lbs x 3

Trap bar deadlifts 
80lbs x 10
150lbs x 5, x 6

T bell squats ss sit squats ss reverse hyper ss cable pull through 
X 3 rounds 

Split squats, sissy squats Wedge squats 
Other crap maybe 
Spin bike x 15 minutes. 

Oh man, I was dreading cleaning my hamster all day and I went over to do it mid log update and she's dead. 
Uhgg . 

Anyway...
I would have preferred having to clean her.. this sucks .
Um 
Distracted . Blah
Ok today is day 4 of not texting him. 
Tomorrow will be day 5.
I got a diary app so I'm like leaving voice messages to myself.  I actually quite enjoy it. 
Another tool in the tool kit for success. 

Happy weekend,  y'all 
BY3


----------



## CJ (Mar 27, 2021)

One day at a time kid. We're all thinking bout'cha.


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2021)

Great work in restraining communication to dickhead. Also great that you found a useful tool to use. Like writing a letter but never sending. Therapeutic.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 28, 2021)

Jin said:


> Like writing a letter but never sending. Therapeutic.



That is a tool I definitely utilize. When I'm ready to make the decision to let go, I burn the letters and let everything go with the smoke.

Symbolic, I know, but there's power in that.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 28, 2021)

Back day with a new addition to jenns fitness center!!

https://youtu.be/EUjcABg8QUQ

Got lost in the zone today, boys. Indeed.

Also random, but im craving playing donkey kong country 2, diddys kong quest. 

Its the only game I ever really crave. Comes and goes... not the first, not the 3rd, not n64.. just that game . I wonder why
Oh well
BYE


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2021)

I think we have the same pulldown machine...Valor Fitness CB12?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 29, 2021)

https://www.wearethepit.com/2019/08/tools-fear-inoculum-read-lyrics-to-every-song-on-new-album/

Girl, listen to this album some night. Maybe with a little weed. Read the lyrics.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I think we have the same pulldown machine...Valor Fitness CB12?



Nah, but its probably pretty similar to that one .
It's exceeded my expectations for sure!!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 2, 2021)

K another weekend... another leg day 

https://youtu.be/DreFivNsU6U

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 10, 155lbs x 8, 225lbs x 5
275lbs x 3
295lbs x 3
315lbs x 3
330lbs x 3
275lbs x 9
230lbs x 10 w/hip circle 
155lbs x 16 partials

Ssb box squats 

90lbs x 6
100lbs x 6
110lbs x 3
120lbs x 3

Trap bar deadlifts 
150lbs x 2 x 6
160lbs x 5

Sit squats, t bell squats,  reverse hyper,  split squats,  sissy squats, ass machine,  I dunno.

Spin bike,  15 min

Done 
I think I'm going to take a break from heavy hip thrusts and focus on some lock out work. I'm always like breaking even, never better, sometimes feel worse. I don’t know. Maybe it's just as strong as I'll ever be at them..who knows.

I eventually want to get the other bret Contreras hip thrust machine for the heavier stuff, but kinda gotta earn that sh!t. :slight_smile:  

I want moar leg machines!!! But my basement is almost full : - ) .

Its law and order svu detective stabler is back night everyone !!! Woooo 

BYE


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 3, 2021)

Well back day was here again!

https://youtu.be/BPXCvZYa_yE

And oh what fun it was.. its like I'm almost done and then I see that amazing new machine and I'm like hmmm ok onneee more exercise.  Ha, how about 3 super setted  , bro! 

Anyway, it was good. Lovely hike as well. Sunny good times .

Shoulders and glutes tomorrow, and a massage, woo!
Fix me aching hip lassie.

I wish I was married to detective stabler 

K
BYE


----------



## CJ (Apr 3, 2021)

You're posting more frequently, glad to see you being you again.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 4, 2021)

What’s wrong with Detective Sipowicz?  Hes the best actor in any cop drama ever. Plus he showed his bare ass.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 4, 2021)

Damn.  Just getting caught up here.  Glad to see you back in the swing of things.


----------



## Jin (Apr 4, 2021)

Great work sister. We’re all big fans here.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 4, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> What’s wrong with Detective Sipowicz?  Hes the best actor in any cop drama ever. Plus he showed his bare ass.



Stabler did as well in a later season hahaha. He is very well known for his plump glutes. Very pinchable


----------



## creekrat (Apr 4, 2021)

We know someone with plump and pinchable glutes :32 (1):


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 4, 2021)

NYPD Blue still wins. I dont care what you say


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 4, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Stabler did as well in a later season hahaha. He is very well known for his plump glutes. Very pinchable



Lol.

Ever watch OZ? Meloni has his schlong hanging out in a bunch of episodes.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 4, 2021)

Good to see you being upbeat again!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 4, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Ever watch OZ? Meloni has his schlong hanging out in a bunch of episodes.



Nice, ill have to check it out


----------



## Jin (Apr 5, 2021)

Oz was great.

Lots of male on male rape. 

Like I said, really great show.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 5, 2021)

And here is shoulder day!

https://youtu.be/jAKxxB6Zihw

3 insanely beast mode workouts in a row, and i am spent ! Rest until Wednesday. 
Hopefully with a massage today followed by two rest days my hip will chill out.
My massage lady was like woah that's an angry one. I'm all twisty like a muscely pretzel, bleh. 

Anyway, back to the grind tomorrow
BYE


----------



## Jin (Apr 5, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> And here is shoulder day!
> 
> https://youtu.be/jAKxxB6Zihw
> 
> ...



Um, I use a 35lb plate sometimes for front raises and I weight twice you. 

where did you learn to lift? All of your form is outstanding. Movements and physique.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 5, 2021)

This is what he looks like before all the makeup


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 5, 2021)

Good Job Jenn!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> Um, I use a 35lb plate sometimes for front raises and I weight twice you.
> 
> where did you learn to lift? All of your form is outstanding. Movements and physique.



Thanks! I'm flattered ☺. 

Hoenstly, mostly just through making mistakes haha. I started working out at 15 and never stopped so thats a lot of time to figure out what works and what doesn't. I also became addicted to mind muscle connection so that just kinda forces good form AND improves physique.


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 5, 2021)

First off, I'm impressed by your journey, seems like you have tried it all in the gym and found what fits you best. Most try one thing, fail, and quit. You preserved and were triumphant, so congrats to you! Second, I like the home gym I saw on the video. I'm still pondering on making a home gym myself. Jin is correct, love how you use full range of motion and don't rush your lift, you keep in control of the weight, which is where you receive more progress with less injury. Keep it up, and I look forward to seeing you evolve.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 10, 2021)

K first off!!!!!!
Omg RIP DMX
This brings me much sadness !! I have all his albums and know all the words to his songs... even after all this time IDGAF that he "fell off", he was a great rapper
Dark man, I really miss you, and it ain't been the same
I drop a tear when I hear yo" name

Anyways..
Secondly , yes I did come up with the clever name to today's leg day video

https://youtu.be/mlRCSsdUjMU

No heavy thrusts until my pelvis stops being a twisted asshole

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 20
155lbs x 15
175lbs x 15
105lbs x 20 partials 

Box front squats 
80lbs x 6
90lbs x 6
100lbs x 2 x 3

Trap bar deadlifts 
80lbs x 10
150lbs x 6, x 8

Super set of 
T bell squat, sit squats, reverse hyper, cable pull through  and glute bridge 
X 3 rounds

Tons of other shit 
Spin bike x 15 min.

DAMn dmx !!! Bros !! 

Anyway, 
BYE


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 11, 2021)

Kkk ! Back day !

https://youtu.be/2UCCdKgbdUM

Been a long week. But in comes the random day off every week funtastic good times !!
Until like June ish anyway
 The waiting, booking and planning has paid off.
This week I have Thursday off.
So
Shoulders,  ha. 

Whoo0p 
BYE


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 12, 2021)

Way to go Jenn!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello all !!

Awesome shoulder workout today 

https://youtu.be/h_T7Nzw8u6A

I super setted everything with moving my mirrors around because I got a new one  

I felt a big more of a pump today so that was nice and addictive. Like the good old days when I used to be allowed around humanity ...

BYE


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 15, 2021)

Awesome progress!  Keep it up @Jenn.:32 (13):


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 17, 2021)

K, wonderful leg workout 

https://youtu.be/XEhV_MGFltU

Hip thrusts
105lbs x 20
155lbs x 15
185lbs x 12
195lbs x 8
105lbs x 20 partials 

Safety squat bar box squats
110lbs x 6
115lbs x 6
120lbs x 6

T bell squats ss reverse hyper

Conventional deadlifts
130lbs x 6
150lbs x 3
160lbs x 3

Sit squats ss glute bridge
Sissy squats
Bulgarian split squats
Ass machine
Spin bike x 15 min

Good energy all throughout,  pleased!!

Feeling lean/ strong/ not hungry all at the same time, what a miracle!!

BYE 




image upload


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 17, 2021)

That was a solid ass training session.  You're looking great!


----------



## CJ (Apr 17, 2021)

You're killing it kid!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 18, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> K, wonderful leg workout
> 
> https://youtu.be/XEhV_MGFltU
> 
> ...



My trainer had me do the hip thruster super sets with “Good mornings” for lower back/hamstrings day today. They tighten my glutes & knot up my lower back.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 18, 2021)

K back day

https://youtu.be/tuk7b0H_mSU

I'll maybe make note of the main movements so I can make sure I'm increasing like I am on the important leg day crap .

Bent over row (underhand)
80lbs x 12
90lbs x 10
100lbs x 8
(Over hand wide grip) 80lbs x i forget, 8 i think

DB seal row
25lbs x 8, x 10

T bar row
Bar + 60lbs x 8
X 65lbs x 8
35lbs x a crap ton , idk

Kettle bell one arm row with dead stop
35lbs x 2 x 8

I guess thats the important stuff, I have no idea what I'm doing on my cable station.  If it's too light I add, thats as far as that goes &#55357;&#56836;.

Day off mid week this week, so another big workout on Wednesday to look forward to!!

My emotional freedom rating is at a : 7.4
That's a great number. 
When the hell of February hit I was like negative 10000
Mid to late March probably was around ... 5.3
Those are rookie numbers. 
Target for may is 8.2 
One. Day. At. A. Time.

BYe


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 18, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> My trainer had me do the hip thruster super sets with “Good mornings” for lower back/hamstrings day today. They tighten my glutes & knot up my lower back.




Well I'm no trainer but goodmornings super setted with hip thrusts doesn't sound like the best combo lol.

If I super set anything with my hip thrusts its mostly just glute pump/activation stuff so that they're really fired up during the actual hip thrusts.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 18, 2021)

Lookin good, I like the DMX.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 18, 2021)

Awesome job! Keep it up!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 18, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well I'm no trainer but goodmornings super setted with hip thrusts doesn't sound like the best combo lol.
> 
> If I super set anything with my hip thrusts its mostly just glute pump/activation stuff so that they're really fired up during the actual hip thrusts.



Perhaps not; but to my attestation as a male, I definitely am feeling the after effects of his training.  feeling like hams be hangin’


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 19, 2021)

After taking the stairs this morning, definitely feeling the hip thrusters.  I realized my definition of hip thrusters may differ from what you define.  The thrusters I did were without weight and feet were elevated 18".  The thrusters I see most ladies do are reclined perpendicularly over a flat bench and a barbel with weight.  I assume it's the angles that work different muscles when doing similar exercises.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 22, 2021)

Right! Shoulder workout today 

https://youtu.be/jZK_qBLH3P0

Kneeling landmine press
Bar + 
10lbs x 10
15lbs x 2 x 8
5lbs x 12

Seated db press
20lbs x 10
30lbs x 7
25lbs x 2 x 8
10lbs x 8 partials from the bottom,  8 from the top , 10 full rom 

Seated bb press
50llbs x 12
40lbs x 10
20lbs x 20

Seated db  lateral raises ss front raises 
10lbs 
X 12/ 12
5lbs x 
15/15
10lbs 
X10/10
No rest between like one giant set thing 

Um then millions of other super sets non stop pumpin it action.
Got too lost in it at this point to know wth I was doing, heh. 
15 min of spin bike .

Gonna get a dmx poster for my gym.."watch this space"

I wish it was huge. 
It coulda been, but then when I added it to my cart the cost scared me and my kid was like "mom, he'll appreciate the size you got"
Yes! I know... but giant honoring is nice...

BY3


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 22, 2021)

Liked the tribute to DMX... goood work girl!


----------



## ftf (Apr 22, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Liked the tribute to DMX... goood work girl!



Me too. All that old dmx takes me back. 
Nice workout Jenn.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 24, 2021)

Here we go again:

Leg day

https://youtu.be/dASstSKkACE

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 20
155lbs x 15
185lbs x 12
200lbs x 2 x 12
155lbs x 15 partials 

Box front squats 
80lbs x 6
90lbs x 6
100lbs x 3
110lbs x 3

Deadlifts 
130lbs x 6
150lbs x 6
160lbs x 6
170lbs x 2 x 3

T bell squats ss reverse hyper 
Sit squats ss glute bridge
Sissy squats 
Split squats 
Ass machine 
Spin bike x 15 min 

Great shit today , folks.
But then again, leg day is always mAxiMuM eFFoRT. 
Got the most amazing new women's lounge pants from Amazon. 
This comfort I cant even really describe.  Its like off the charts.  I think ill get 5 more pairs ...
BYE


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 24, 2021)

ftf said:


> Me too. All that old dmx takes me back.
> Nice workout Jenn.



I know, doesn't it though?! Like a good 20 or so years ago. Lil old grade nine wanna-be-a-rapper me knowing every damn lyric to every damn dmx song. What a loss *cyber hug*


----------



## Jin (Apr 24, 2021)

You are a stud. Always love your posts.


----------



## IronSoul (Apr 24, 2021)

Awesome log. Keep up the great work Jen!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 26, 2021)

K today's back 


https://youtu.be/0obvlfd7Lso

Highlights 

Bent over row 
80lbs x 10
90lbs x 10
100lbs x 8

Db row
45lbs x 8
30lbs x 8
25lbs x 9

T bar row
Bar plus 
60lbs x 8
70lbs x 8, x 7
35lbs x a million 

Tons of other shit 

Spin bike x 15 mins 

Awesome massage today.
Off work tomorrow (aka shoulder workout)

Feelin good !

BYE


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Killing it sister


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 26, 2021)

K shoulders 

https://youtu.be/iiZWN0r5xCg

Kneeling land mine press

Bar plus 
10lbs x 10
15lbs x 8
17.5lbs x 6
10lbs x 10

Db press
20lbs x 10
27.5lbs x 2 x 10
20lbs x 10 (Arnold press)
Why are 30s so hard but 27.5s I can do for 10s ?!?!?

Seated BB press
50lbs x 12
40lbs x 12
20lbs x 20

Millions of other things
Also super setted my entire shoulder workout with a glute pump workout that was to mentally exhausting to film, heh. 

Rest tomorrow and back at the gong shit show that is work. *sob 
BYE


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2021)

She said glute pump.....  :32 (19):


----------



## PZT (Apr 27, 2021)

Jin said:


> She said glute pump.....  :32 (19):



… but did not film lol


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 27, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well I'm no trainer but goodmornings super setted with hip thrusts doesn't sound like the best combo lol.
> 
> If I super set anything with my hip thrusts its mostly just glute pump/activation stuff so that they're really fired up during the actual hip thrusts.



You think that's bad.. try a squat / gm combo.  Perform gm then squat, that's 1 rep.  Do 7-10 reps for 3 or so sets.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 2, 2021)

K leg workout 

https://youtu.be/qOUdf1n4ONE

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 20
155lbs x 15
185lbs x  10
205lbs x 2 x 10
155lbs x 15 partials 

Ssb box squats 
110lbs x 6
115lbs x 6
120lbs x 3
125lbs x 3

Deadlifts 
130lbs x 5
150lbs x 6
170lbs x 3
175lbs x 3

T bell squats ss reverse hyper 
Sit squats ss glute bridge w/pause at top
I think a heavy glute bridge hold would be really great feeling.  I might add that 
Sissy squats 
Bulgarian split squats 
Other shit
Spin bike x 15 min 

Well, all my videos have a copyright claim now because of my music. I've been busted!!!
I emailed eminems manager to ask permission so ill let you know. I may have to go back to music-less , awkward noises videos ...
If he doesn't answer then it's like ok dude I'm just trying to live my best life here , I don't want to make money on this shit.  
And even if I did I would gladly give Marshall my like dime or whatever if it meant he knew I existed. 

K
BYE


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 3, 2021)

K welp,  here's my back day 

https://youtu.be/WYI48rGotrU

Looks like I'm just gonna have to rap myself over my videos cause I ain't allowed to use real music. Please enjoy my "flow". 
Need practice, heh.

Highlights 

Bent over row 
90lbs x 10
100lbs x 8
105lbs x 8
Overhand 80lbs x 10

Dead stop kettlebell row 
35lbs x 10, x 8

T bar row 
Bar plus 
60lbs x 10
70lbs x 8 or maybe i got 9 hmmm..
35lbs x tons 

Tons of other shit , idk. 

Great workout 
Spin bike x 15
Rest tomorrow 
BYE


----------



## ftf (May 3, 2021)

Not true! I bet a lot of us watch your vids, and if you keep rapping you will get a lot more views. I love it! Keep up the great work!


----------



## ftf (May 3, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFuOGfLu1nc


----------



## CJ (May 3, 2021)

ftf said:


> Not true! I bet a lot of us watch your vids, and if you keep rapping you will get a lot more views. I love it! Keep up the great work!



She also plays guitar!!! :32 (20):


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 3, 2021)

LOL my jack white concert tribute you mean hahhah


----------



## CJ (May 3, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> LOL my jack white concert tribute you mean hahhah



Yes ma'am! :32 (1):


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 4, 2021)

Shoulders today 

https://youtu.be/ZzC1iPD5QJs

30 seconds longer than my normal videos because the audio i recorded was that long and I didn't want to miss adding the funny crap at the end where my kid is making fun of me LOL

Kneeling landmine press
Bar plus 
15lbs x 8
17.5lbs x 8
7.5lbs x 12

Seated db shoulder press
20lbs x 10
25lbs x 8
30lbs x 7
Once again 30s are impossible.  I no longer believe my 27.5s are actually 27.5 because there's no way I can slaughter 10reps there and 30lbs feels like 100..
Anyway 
17.5lbs as a drop set for a million 

Seated bb press
50lbs x 11 or 12
40lbs x 11 or 12
20lbs x 16

Tons of other shit for an hour 
Full glute workout (not filmed)

One and one half rep hip thrusts 
Reverse hyper 
High step ups 
Kettlebell swings 
Able weights 
Paused glute bridge 
Banded activation crap
Spin bike x 15 min 

Good workout . Really felt like in the zone of just one. Moar.  Rep. Just like fully willing to suffer or something . In a great way, ha! 
Good hike this aft.
Good vac day !!! 

BYE


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 4, 2021)

These latest ones are fun!


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> These latest ones are fun!



Especially when she forgets the chorus!  :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (May 4, 2021)

Your son is a good sport. 

If your rap style gets half as good as your resistance training form is Eminem’s agent might call you back and sign you. 

Probably the first time I could actually catch all the lyrics


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 9, 2021)

K awesome 

https://youtu.be/BGTb9p2SUAI

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 20
175lbs x 12
210lbs x 10, x 8
105lbs x 20 partials 

Box front squats 
80lbs x 6
90lbs x 6
100lbs x 3
110lbs x 3

Deadlifts
150lbs x 6
160lbs x 6
175lbs x  2 x 3

T bell squats ss sit squats 
Paused glute bridge ss reverse hyper 

Sissy squats 
Split squats 
Ass machine 
Spin bike x 15 min

Leg days have been just really promising lately .
Great mind muscle connection,  don't feel like omg hurry up end already , just happy to be putting in the work. 

My thighs are getting jiggly though . Oh well, summer approachith,  tis the season of chaffing.
:slight_smile: 

BYe


----------



## The Phoenix (May 9, 2021)

Good luck. Keep it up


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 9, 2021)

K today's back 

https://youtu.be/BSv-hdwdPXI

Highlights 

Inverted row 
2 x 9
Used to only be able to do lkke 5 or 6 so this has been truckin along 

Bent over row 
80lbs x 10
100lbs x 2 x 8
Overhand 
80lbs x 12, x 8 

One arm db row 
45lbs x 8
35lbs x 8, x 10

T bar row 
75lbs x 2 x 8
35lbs x a million 

All my other cable shit
Bands 
Biceps 
Spin bike x 15 min 
Great mothers day.
Went for a hike with mommy and now I'm giving myself a crappy at home pedicure. 

Really been going into every workout just craving hard work. I forgot how much I used to stop counting and just go until I had no more reps in me. I loved training like that. I'm going to try and add that more often. I miss a lot of intensity shit I used to be able to do with a variety of machines, but there's no reason I can't go full beast mode with what I already have. Just gotta get creative!! 
BY3


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 10, 2021)

Ok shoulders 

https://youtu.be/kku8dMCemLc

Kneeling landmine press 
Bar plus 
12.5lbs x 8
17.5lbs x 8
10lbs x 12

Seated db press
25lbs x 10
30lbs X 8 FINALLY!!
20lbs x 8
17.5lbs x 10 (Arnold press)

Seated bb press 
50lbs x 12
40lbs x 12
20lbs x 20

Lateral raises 
Upright row
Rear delt fly
Plate raises 
Front raises 
Triceps
Tons of other shit
Entire glute pump workout inbeween 
Banded hip thrusts 
Back ext 
Bw hip thrusts
Banded walks 
Glute bridge 

Spin bike x 15 min 

Another hike today 
Back at work tomorrow/ rest day 
I had 9 hours of solid sleep, damn. I dont even know if I woke up to pee. Thats some awesome shit right there. I feel quite recovered despite 3 hard workouts in a row. ROAR

BY3


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2021)

9 hours of sleep without waking is in the distant past for me. Very happy that you’re able to get such great sleep.


----------



## bigdog (May 10, 2021)

I have been a lazy bastard and not on much lately. I am just getting to this journal and have to say welcome aboard and hella good work!!

DOG


----------



## PZT (May 12, 2021)

9 hours straight sleep sounds amazing. Pretty sure Id need 4.5 grams Xanax to get that


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 15, 2021)

K another good leg workout done 

https://youtu.be/9AD-cT0OIC4

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 20
175lbs x 12
195lbs x 8
215lbs x 8
220lbs x 10
105lbs x 20 partials 

Safety squat bar box squats 
110lbs x 6
115lbs x 6
125lbs x 3
130lbs x 4

Deadlifts 
150lbs x 6
170lbs x 3
180lbs x 3

T bell squats ss paused glute bridge 
Sit squats ss reverse hyper 

Sissy squats 
Bulgarian split squats 
Kettlebell leg ext 
Ass machine 
Banded stuff 
Kettlebell swings 
Spin bike x 15 min 

Very good. Slowly building some strength, whoo0p.  
ByE


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 16, 2021)

Back workout 

https://youtu.be/f9lnHTAu8Y4

Not even gonna say the numbers the did because I have no idea... just too tired honestly.

Had the worst insomnia of my life last night. Talking like zero minutes,  it was hell. 

Don't know why really. Just haven't been able to shut my brain off lately. A lot of racing thoughts and paranoia and all this has been mounting over the past week and a half and now its full blown insomnia nights. Really wanting to take a personal day tomorrow, I dunno....
If I have another night without sleep I dont know how ill be able to function for 9 hours at work. Quite overwhelming to think about.  
We shall see.

I'm so done with this isolated lock down shit guys. 
Like I was done in the fall, but its really been hitting me lately. Enough already for **** sakes . 
Anyway, it makes me emotional just to think about it. And how much I long to be around humans in a public setting again. 
I'm sure many are in the same boat . I dont think about it that often to be honest, but then suddenly it will hit me and ill just break down completely. 
Like I did at 2am last night...
Hugs all

BYE


----------



## transcend2007 (May 16, 2021)

Cute accent .. and awesome job with you back workout ... some days are just horrible but how we think about them makes all the difference ... just know you inspire many us of with your log .. sorry to hear about your tough night & day .. thanks for making lemondaid from the lemons life gave you today ... !!!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 17, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Cute accent .. and awesome job with you back workout ... some days are just horrible but how we think about them makes all the difference ... just know you inspire many us of with your log .. sorry to hear about your tough night & day .. thanks for making lemondaid from the lemons life gave you today ... !!!



What a lovely reply. Thank you


----------



## NbleSavage (May 17, 2021)

Respect for powering through yer workout even while being sleep deprived.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well I had a great leg day this morning!!
> 
> Hip thrusted 255lbs x 10, 325lbs x 2 and some drop sets
> 
> ...



Seems like a lot of leg work before a hike but if you can recover from it great


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 19, 2021)

Okay vacation day today ...

https://youtu.be/oHda17Qck3c

Shoulders 
Landmine press 
Bar plus 
12.5lbs x 8
17.5lbs x 10, x 8
7.5lbs x 11

Seated db press 
27.5lbs x 10 , x 9
10lbs x 8 partials from the bottom, 8 from the top, 12 full rom 

Seated bb press 
50lbs x 13
40lbs x 15
20lbs x 25

Lateral raises 
Front raises 
Rear delt fly
Plate raises 
Chest / triceps 

Glute workout 
Hip thrusts 1 and 1/2 reps 
High step ups
Weighted glute bridge 
Reverse hyper 
Banded walk 
Kettlebell swings 
Ankle weights 

Spin bike x 15 

Not too shabby, good energy. 

I had a dream I bought pink converse and now I really want some...
End of May budget will decide shortly ...

BYE


----------



## CJ (May 19, 2021)

Get them, reward yourself for your hard work.


----------



## bigdog (May 19, 2021)

awesome workout! get the pinkies! you sure do deserve them!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 20, 2021)

Thanks guys!!! :32 (16):


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 22, 2021)

K leg workout 

https://youtu.be/c8KwbvXaivs

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 20
175lbs x  8
200lbs x 8
220lbs x 2 x 10

Front box squats 
80lbs x 6
90lbs x 6
100lbs x 3
120lbs x 3 

Deadlifts 
150lbs x 6
170lbs x 3
185lbs x 3

T bell squats ss sit squats 
Glute bridge ss reverse hyper 
Sissy squats 
Split squats 
Ass machine 
Spin bike x 15 min 

Really good 

Once again had zero minutes of sleep wtf is wrong with me, I feel like im losing my mind.

You know how long it feels to be totally alone with nothing but your racing thoughts from 8pm until 6am ? An eternity , that's how long.
This is bs, sleeping was one of the few things I was good at. 
Sleeping, planning/scheduling,  budgeting ect.
BOOooooo 

I think one of my front squat reps was imperfect,  let me know if you notice.
But I also think I hadn't done a 120lb set yet so obviously I was going heavier and that's exciting. 

Anyway 
Yah. 
BYE


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 22, 2021)

I can relate, I have had sleep problems off and on for a long time. The only saving grace is that it seems to resolve itself on its own for me, and eventually I go back to normal. Good luck!


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2021)

Ummmm.... Where's the pink shoes lady?!?  :32 (8):


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 24, 2021)

K did some  back 

https://youtu.be/_O5VzAXvmfM

Inverted row 2 x 10
Bent over row
80lbs x 10
100lbs x 2 x 8
Over hand 80lbs x 12

One arm db row 
35lbs x 3 x 10
27.5lbs x 12

T bar row 
Bar plus 
70lbs x 2 x 8
72.5lbs x x 8
35lbs x 15 

Lat pull down
Tons of other cable crap 
Biceps 
Spin bike x 15 min 

Good workout 
Went to bed at 730 and slept until 610  
Not fully caught up,  but at least I feel less anxious 

Early in May I had a therapy appointment (my first to deal with that guy), and it was part of my recovery plan. It ended up being really Disappointing, like and hour of someone one the phone just repeating the word yah over and over. Not exactly worth 200 dollars...

But anyway, it was upsetting because I just wanted all the tools I could have at my disposal to help and I felt like this wasn't going to be one of them.

I have a lot of anger and pain inside that I don't really know how to deal with.
I dont know how to be angry at someone that would never actually be remorseful or care in anyway. 
Its like ... if someone hurt you but then had a soul  maybe its easier to be hurt by someone who had an ability to care.  I'm not sure..
I think its contrubting to my anxiety. I don't want to be angry anymore,  but I am...


K
BY3


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2021)

I was angry for most of my life. Somebody smart told me that carrying around anger does nothing but harm me. The other person isn’t affected. In a sense you’re letting the other person control you: they’re “living in your head without paying rent”. 

You’re carrying around that anger like a bag of bricks. All you need to do is set it down and walk away. A simple principle but a potentially tricky execution. 

Finding somebody who actually cares about what you’re going through and wants to understand and accept you will help. 

We are all in your corner Jen.


----------



## Send0 (May 24, 2021)

Also spent a good portion of my life being angry. I won't go into why, it doesn't matter. Just know that there are those of us who can sympathize with the feeling. Letting go, and getting help/closure in a way that suits the specific individual, is easier said than done.

For me the anger dissipated on its own in my mid/late 30's. I guess I just got tired of feeling angry.. not sure. However my girlfriend is my age, and still has anger that she can't let go of.

Everyone works at their own pace. I hope you find a method/process that is conducive for you.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 24, 2021)

Shoulders today! 

https://youtu.be/by-F65ZCap8

Landmine press 
Bar plus 
12.5lbs x 10
17.5lbs x 10
10lbs x 12

Db press
20lbs x 10
30lbs x 8
20lbs x 10 Arnold press 

Seated Bb press 
50lbs x 14
40lbs x 15
20lbs x 25

Lateral raises 
Front raises 
Rear delt fly 
Chest/ tri 

Glutes as well
Banded hip thrusts 
Banded walks 
Glute bridge 
Back ext 

Spin bike x 15 min 

And done .
Rest day tomorrow .
Surely a busy day at work after a long weekend. 


Working on daily active self forgiveness. 
I didn't realize all the chronic guilt I felt was relating to this guy.
Time wasted
Letting someone treat me so badly 
Not being over something and feeling like a failure 
Wasted good days , missed work days, wasted money,  sleepless nights 
I felt guilt over those things,  he may be toxic,  but those bad things happened because I allowed it.
But first and foremost I must forgive myself and let go of any and all guilt. 

Its like a new daily mantra when I feel guilt induced anxiety creep up on me. 

One day at a time my friends .

BYE


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2021)

Guilt is a worthless emotion. Get rid of it. You’ve got lots of stuff to feel good about. If you’d like we can start a list


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 24, 2021)

The really sad thing is that I bet you have “friend zoned” a bunch of worthy guys for the sake of this loser who hurt you so terribly. The other sad thing is that you are going to keep the good guys at arms length till you’re over the bad guy, when the quickest way to get over the bad guy is to open yourself up to the good.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 25, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> The really sad thing is that I bet you have “friend zoned” a bunch of worthy guys for the sake of this loser who hurt you so terribly



You know, i was thinking about this , and even though it's not your main point, I really don't think I have.
Guys never approached me at the gym . I made one friend there and he was married so it was not a flirtatious thing in anyway (nor should it have been).
Posy secondary school for me had like two guys in my class,  both with girlfriends.
Everyone at work is either a female or a gay man. 
I honestly don't think I have friend zoned anyone. I haven't even been asked out. The one guy who asked me out was this guy. 
I wish I had friend zoned him ...


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 25, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> You know, i was thinking about this , and even though it's not your main point, I really don't think I have.
> Guys never approached me at the gym . I made one friend there and he was married so it was not a flirtatious thing in anyway (nor should it have been).
> Posy secondary school for me had like two guys in my class,  both with girlfriends.
> Everyone at work is either a female or a gay man.
> ...



I wish you had friend zoned the loser too, but it really surprises me that you don’t have a long line of great guys pursuing you! You are smart and attractive and be would be great catch. I hope your luck changes soon. You’re worth it!


----------



## transcend2007 (May 25, 2021)

Hi Jen ... start setting written goals ... goal oriented people are future oriented positive people ... it is easy and lazy to live in the past ... DON'T DO IT ... people far uglier and lamer than you have and are in very happy relationships ... start by forgiving yourself first then your xboyfriend then let it all go and move past it ... find the things in your life you are happy about ... your son and your workouts as examples and start a gratitude journal ... start everyday by writing 3 things you are grateful for ... it will change your life ... and thank you for your journal here ... I look forward to your posts and videos ...


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 29, 2021)

Great leg day today 

https://youtu.be/7vbCEJ3xHKc

Hip thrusts 
105lbs x 20
175lbs x 8
195lbs x 8
225lbs x 2 x 8
175lbs x 12
105lbs x 22 partials 

Safety squat bar box squats 
110lbs x 6
120lbs x 6
130lbs x 3
135lbs x 1

Deadlifts 
150lbs x 6
170lbs x 4
190lbs x 2

T bell squats ss sit squats 
Reverse hyper x 10, x 16
Glute bridge 
Sissy squats x 25
Split squats 
Ass machine 
Spin bike x 15 min 

Good.
Finally slept well last night. Hopefully a sign of things to come! 

BYE


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 29, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Hi Jen ... start setting written goals ... goal oriented people are future oriented positive people ... it is easy and lazy to live in the past ... DON'T DO IT ... people far uglier and lamer than you have and are in very happy relationships ... start by forgiving yourself first then your xboyfriend then let it all go and move past it ... find the things in your life you are happy about ... your son and your workouts as examples and start a gratitude journal ... start everyday by writing 3 things you are grateful for ... it will change your life ... and thank you for your journal here ... I look forward to your posts and videos ...



Really good advice!! Thank you.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 30, 2021)

Okay so I'm having a panic attack so ill post here :

I'm very ocd about my form . Like ill stare at everything I do over and over again.  Ill turn my phone around and close one eye, you name it, ill do it because being off about something gives me panic attacks.

I like my form and I like how things feel. Am I elite level ? No. Am I a coach ? No.
Am I happy ? Yes. 
If I want form advice ill ask for it.
If I don't ask for it please do not private message me and tell me to correct something because while your intentions may be in the right place you may also be unknowingly giving me a panic attack which also results in me having insomnia. 

Thanks


----------



## The Phoenix (May 30, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay so I'm having a panic attack so ill post here :
> 
> I'm very ocd about my form . Like ill stare at everything I do over and over again.  Ill turn my phone around and close one eye, you name it, ill do it because being off about something gives me panic attacks.
> 
> ...



I like reading what you do and couldn’t understand going out of my way to give unsolicited nor unrequested advice but I can understand why someone of the opposite sex may feel confident to do so.


----------



## ftf (May 30, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Great leg day today
> 
> https://youtu.be/7vbCEJ3xHKc
> 
> ...



I love that so many of us are some kind of nerds. Star Trek, Contra, Doom, Back to the Future or old Cartoons. Let your inner nerd shine!


----------



## Jin (May 30, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay so I'm having a panic attack so ill post here :
> 
> I'm very ocd about my form . Like ill stare at everything I do over and over again.  Ill turn my phone around and close one eye, you name it, ill do it because being off about something gives me panic attacks.
> 
> ...





Well, that sucks. I’ve stated here on this log how
exemplary your form is. 

Jenn tells me she’s taking some time away from the log because she needs to focus on her mental health. 

we’ll be waiting for
you to support you when you get back!


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 30, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay so I'm having a panic attack so ill post here :
> 
> I'm very ocd about my form . Like ill stare at everything I do over and over again.  Ill turn my phone around and close one eye, you name it, ill do it because being off about something gives me panic attacks.
> 
> ...



I watched a couple of your videos and I thought your form was perfect.

Don't let them rattle you, you are doing great!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 30, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay so I'm having a panic attack so ill post here :
> 
> I'm very ocd about my form . Like ill stare at everything I do over and over again.  Ill turn my phone around and close one eye, you name it, ill do it because being off about something gives me panic attacks.
> 
> ...



Can't improve on perfection. Sometimes guys have sideways methods of giving girls attention unfortunately.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jun 4, 2021)

Sorry to hear you're stepping back Jenn. You are an important and valued member of this community and I hope you don't stay away long.

I know we live in a "slide into my dms" world, but I predate the Internet and feel like private messaging a female, when not invited to do so, is a little creepy. I hope it wasn't someone harassing you via pm that made you want to pull back.

I hope you take the breather you need, but by all
means, please come back.

You'll be missed.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 1, 2022)

Hello all.
Not sure if many of you remember me, or if there are too many new folks around since I left, but here I am.
Few changes in life...
Moved to a small downtown apartment,  changed jobs, got a puppy , and published a book (self published,  so don't get too excited lol)

Heavy workout yesterday





I do 3 days of compound movements at home.  Light , medium heavy. Medium day has paused work .
2 days a week I go to the crappy gym near me. Ten bucks a month, so I can't complain too much.
2 rest days a week.
Great schedule just as long as i sleep well enough to sustain that many early morning workouts .
If anyone is interested in reading my book or knows anyone who would be (am I allowed to shameless self promote here ?)
Its at the lulu.com book store and it's titled "my life as a doormat"... https://www.lulu.com/en/us/shop/jen...t/ebook/product-k249j9.html?page=1&pageSize=4
Detailing 8 years of narcissist abuse , and how dangerous it can be for an empath to be involved with someone like that.
I figured it was therapeutic to write, and even more so if it actually helps someone else going through something similar.
Hope everyone has a fantastic 2022!! Make it count 

Take care


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 1, 2022)

Welcome back! Of course we remember you


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 1, 2022)

Welcome back!!!!!

A few asked about you. Glad you're doing well. Good work. Now join us In the chat and DESTROY the noobs 👍


----------



## Seeker (Jan 1, 2022)

Good to see you back


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Jan 1, 2022)

Welcome back.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 1, 2022)

Glad to have you back and glad to meet you. I am two years new here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 1, 2022)

9000 what lol?


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

Glad to meet you/have you back! I went and got your book from lulu.com; I'll be sure to give it a read in my spare time. 😁


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Glad to meet you/have you back! I went and got your book from lulu.com; I'll be sure to give it a read in my spare time.



What title did you find it under?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> What title did you find it under?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My life as a doormat

I believe it was only $4.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> My life as a doormat
> 
> I believe it was only $4.



It’s a download right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> It’s a download right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yup, ebook format


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 1, 2022)

@jenn got your book. Looking forward to reading it. I enjoy supporting community producers. Way to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Jan 1, 2022)

Welcome back Jenn!!! 

I added the link directly to the book on your post, I'll also add it here... 









						My Life as a Doormat
					

A true story about a tumultuous relationship between a narcissist and an empath trying to find real love.



					www.lulu.com


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 1, 2022)

Welcome back Jenn! Glad to see you! Seems like you came back stronger than ever physically, emotionally, and spiritually. That's awesome.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 1, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> Welcome back Jenn!!!
> 
> I added the link directly to the book on your post, I'll also add it here...
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone!! Your support never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

Finished the book. It is an interesting read for anyone looking to get it. Check it out 😁


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Finished the book. It is an interesting read for anyone looking to get it. Check it out 😁


Dude, thank you!! I told myself I'd be thrilled if a single person read it. Thanks to you guys im completely over the moon!!


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Dude, thank you!! I told myself I'd be thrilled if a single person read it. Thanks to you guys im completely over the moon!!


Thank you for sharing! I know it can't be easy to share certain parts of our lives, that takes some courage to put on display.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Jan 1, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> 9000 what lol?


As a DBZ nerd myself, I really love this thread title


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 1, 2022)

wsmwannabe said:


> As a DBZ nerd myself, I really love this thread title



Completely over my head lol.


----------



## ftf (Jan 2, 2022)

Welcome back. Don't leave us again.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ok your next assignment is to read through @nissan11 dating log and give us your thoughts. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 2, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Ok your next assignment is to read through @nissan11 dating log and give us your thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



What, are you trying to scare her right back off of the site? 😂


----------



## wsmwannabe (Jan 2, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Completely over my head lol.





It’s from an anime cartoon, arguably the best anime of all time. The show is incredibly influential. So much so that I have seen references in the NFL and UFC.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

wsmwannabe said:


> View attachment 16860
> 
> It’s from an anime cartoon, arguably the best anime of all time. The show is incredibly influential. So much so that I have seen references in the NFL and UFC.


only a milenial nerd would get it; i was out of cartoons by this time.  and i was a nerd and still am


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 2, 2022)

Inspector Gadget or go the fuck home


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Inspector Gadget or go the fuck home


no we're talkin'


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> no we're talkin'



You remember this?


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

@Jenn_is_Jenning which reader do i need for your book.  I thought a laptop adobe download was ok but it does not recognize the file.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> You remember this?
> 
> View attachment 16862


i was maybe 13-14, but younger cousins liked them, i already thought i was too old for this by then, (1987-88)

[edit]let's not hijack her thread


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 2, 2022)

My apologies @Jenn_is_Jenning 




The Phoenix said:


> i was maybe 13-14, but younger cousins liked them, i already thought i was too for this by then, (1987-88)
> 
> [edit]let's not hijack her thread


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> @Jenn_is_Jenning which reader do i need for your book.  I thought a laptop adobe download was ok but it does not recognize the file.


Hmm, I'm not sure, I thought it would be easily accessible , ill have to ask my mom what she used to download it with. I'm sorry! *stay tuned


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 2, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> My apologies @Jenn_is_Jenning


Haha, no worries ! This thread is always open to Vegeta lovin


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure, I thought it would be easily accessible , ill have to ask my mom what she used to download it with. I'm sorry! *stay tuned


Thank you.  I hope it's not a big effort.  I would love to read your book though.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> only a milenial nerd would get it; i was out of cartoons by this time.  and i was a nerd and still am


Technically I'm gen-x, and I watched dragon ball z in the late 90's. 😁

I still watch anime today, and I'm 42. I have no shame in that 😂


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Technically I'm gen-x, and I watched dragon ball z in the late 90's. 😁
> 
> I still watch anime today, and I'm 42. I have no shame in that 😂


i did watch some amine, but they were so dark and sad, like Graveyard of the Fireflies (i'm 47, midgenXer)


----------



## Send0 (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> @Jenn_is_Jenning which reader do i need for your book.  I thought a laptop adobe download was ok but it does not recognize the file.





The Phoenix said:


> Thank you.  I hope it's not a big effort.  I would love to read your book though.


Just search for an epub reader on the Google play or iOS app store.

I used ReadEra for Android.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Just search for an epub reader on the Google play or iOS app store.
> 
> I used ReadEra for Android.


Yes do this!! LOL


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Yes do this!! LOL


Thank you.  but it has to be from my phone.  It will not allow me to do it from my lapttop.  I personally do not own a smart phone (believe it or not).


----------



## Send0 (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Thank you.  but it has to be from my phone.  It will not allow me to do it from my lapttop.  I personally do not own a smart phone (believe it or not).


Are you on windows or MacOS?


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Are you on windows or MacOS?


windows


----------



## Send0 (Jan 2, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> windows


You can use Calibre, it's free and supports windows.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You can use Calibre, it's free and supports windows.


thank you. i already started reading...


----------



## shackleford (Jan 2, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> You remember this?
> 
> View attachment 16862


never seen this. but that looks like man at arms on the left.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> never seen this. but that looks like man at arms on the left.
> 
> View attachment 16866



Tom Selleck lol?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 3, 2022)

Okay here's today 






High rep day and also the last day of xmas break. 
I must admit, the extreme cold is hindering my motivation somewhat.
Walking to the gym at 5am for my pump workouts  when you get frostbite in minutes makes for a dreadful morning. BUT , i think its coming to an end in about a week or so. 
Hopefully the rest of January is better 

BYE


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay here's today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love gargoyles! Hardly anyone I know remembers that show!

The writing and voice acting were so good. In reality, this wasn't really a show meant for kids.

Now I'm going to binge watch this tonight 😂


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I love gargoyles! Hardly anyone I know remembers that show!
> 
> The writing and voice acting were so good. In reality, this wasn't really a show meant for kids.
> 
> Now I'm going to binge watch this tonight 😂


Yes!! I agree ! One of the best cartoons ever made


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 3, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Yes!! I agree ! One of the best cartoons ever made


i remember it.  i also recently saw the 1972 movie and never realized that was a young Scott Glen until I saw it as an adult, but he had been in so many movies since then.


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 5, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Technically I'm gen-x, and I watched dragon ball z in the late 90's. 😁
> 
> I still watch anime today, and I'm 42. I have no shame in that 😂


I got my fiance hooked on anime, she loved seven deadly sins and demon slayer


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 6, 2022)

Today 





Medium day !!
Such a good workout 

ByE


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2022)

Great squats, man you sure can ramble on and on and on..... 🤣


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 6, 2022)

Solid training


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 6, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent form on those pause squats. I don’t know how you do it talking for the podcast and exercising at the same time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 6, 2022)

You gotta forgive me; I’m not too Sharp, but I can lift a lot of weight a lot of times LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryu (Jan 6, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Medium day !!


Smooth.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 7, 2022)

Okay, I've decided to mock things to express myself
So please enjoy the morning of a champion- fitness motivation ala mocking style


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 7, 2022)

Jenn, you talk a lot about anxiety. Do you take magnesium?  Particularly the taurate form. It’s better than pharma drugs IMO and lowers blood pressure too.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 8, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> Jenn, you talk a lot about anxiety. Do you take magnesium?  Particularly the taurate form. It’s better than pharma drugs IMO and lowers blood pressure too.


Yeah, I've been taking magnesium or zma for as long as I can remember.  
No match for my anxiety though lol. I'd probably be very high on a scale if a doctor was testing me, but I don't have any desire to be on SSRIs


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 9, 2022)

You are fukking hilarious!!!! 🤣


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 15, 2022)

Heavy single day woo


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Heavy single day woo


Your dreams about weiner dogs are about you wanting to get laid.  Google it if you don't believe me.  I'm an amateur dream interpreter.


----------



## CJ (Jan 15, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Your dreams about weiner dogs are about you wanting to get laid.  Google it if you don't believe me.  I'm an amateur dream interpreter.


I have some perplexing Tren dreams I need help interpreting. 🤔   🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> I have some perplexing Tren dreams I need help interpreting. 🤔   🤣🤣🤣


Go to dreammoods.com.  Its really interesting to find out how your brain dreams in symbols, and what they mean.


----------



## ftf (Jan 15, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Go to dreammoods.com.  Its really interesting to find out how your brain dreams in symbols, and what they mean.


I think they call them wiener dogs because they resemble hot dogs or frankfurters, not because they resemble penises. Because of this, I would be skeptical of someone else's generic interpretation of my dreams. The dog could symbolize something very different to the dreamer.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Heavy single day woo


I don't know whether to laugh or like. If only I could do both 😆


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 15, 2022)

ftf said:


> I think they call them wiener dogs because they resemble hot dogs or frankfurters, not because they resemble penises. Because of this, I would be skeptical of someone else's generic interpretation of my dreams. The dog could symbolize something very different to the dreamer.


Secondly, dogs represent friendship and loyalty, so Jen is seeking (or has already sought) to have sex with someone who is loyal and can be her friend.  It's actually a very sweet dream.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> I have some perplexing Tren dreams I need help interpreting. 🤔   🤣🤣🤣


Lay one on me man.  I'll interpret it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 16, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Lay one on me man. I'll interpret it.



It’s like hammers and nails. If all you have are hammers, everything else is gonna look like a nail. No fancy interpretations needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 23, 2022)

Well hello all






There are my heavy doubles from Friday.
Increasing steadily without missing a beat.
Hoping this year to get to a comfy
190sq
145front sq
90 military press (really 95, but this lift is a piece of shit )
245DL

K
BYE


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 23, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well hello all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get laid yet?


----------



## Send0 (Jan 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Did you get laid yet?


Bro, don't do this in people's logs unsolicited..


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Bro, don't do this in people's logs unsolicited..


Oh come on....alright alright....it was joking around... Jen's liked all of my posts in this thread so far.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Oh come on....alright alright....it was joking around... Jen's liked all of my posts in this thread so far.


It doesn't mean it opens the door to ask her about her sex life. You also have a history.of getting carried away very quickly. I don't want to see that happen here.

I've seen nothing in Jen's log to indicate she is asking for this type of conversation, or jokes. If Jen says it's fine, then I'll back down... but for now I ask that you cease.

There's a reason we have so few female members that stick around. I'll summarize it by saying it's because most men don't know how to behave themselves behind a keyboard.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It doesn't mean it opens the door to ask her about her sex life. You also have a history.of getting carried away very quickly. I don't want to see that happen here.
> 
> I've seen nothing in Jen's log to indicate she is asking for this type of conversation, or jokes. If Jen says it's fine, then I'll back down... but for now I ask that you cease.
> 
> There's a reason we have so few female members that stick around. I'll summarize it by saying it's because most men don't know how to behave themselves behind a keyboard.


I don't know how to behave myself in real life!


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I don't know how to behave myself in real life!


🤣


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 24, 2022)

S'all good. 
I'm not easily offended,  but I have also only slept with 2 people in 10 years so I'm not exactly out there getting laid or trying to lol .
Unless Nicolas cage comes around and wants to role play as Castor Troy ain't no action happening over here.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 24, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> S'all good.
> I'm not easily offended,  but I have also only slept with 2 people in 10 years so I'm not exactly out there getting laid or trying to lol .
> Unless Nicolas cage comes around and wants to role play as Castor Troy ain't no action happening over here.


I apologize for TRENTRENTREN. Do not feel threatened by him, unless you are a tranny.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 24, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> S'all good.
> I'm not easily offended,  but I have also only slept with 2 people in 10 years so I'm not exactly out there getting laid or trying to lol .
> Unless Nicolas cage comes around and wants to role play as Castor Troy ain't no action happening over here.


Nicolas Cage is a god amongst men.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 30, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Nicolas Cage is a god amongst men.


Lmao, couldn't agree more. Can't wait until April when the movie where he plays himself comes out !!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 30, 2022)

Alrighty,  been working hard this week.
Heavy day on Wednesday went well.
Medium day Friday, light day today. Here's my video with some of Friday and some of today
TRIGGER WARNING
I do mention my support of the convoy and my views so feel free to not watch or listen to this video if that would midly piss you off. I'm not here to make enemies . Expect for that guy who accused me of being boring in the dating thread, he can be an enemy lmao.

K bye


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 30, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Alrighty,  been working hard this week.
> Heavy day on Wednesday went well.
> Medium day Friday, light day today. Here's my video with some of Friday and some of today
> TRIGGER WARNING
> ...


You are pretty intense with an ironic sense of humor.  Don't worry what T3 says.  He's discovering himself.  

...all that honking


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 31, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> You are pretty intense with an ironic sense of humor.  Don't worry what T3 says.  He's discovering himself.
> 
> ...all that honking


Jen, I found out through this board that I've been gay all along.  It was a revelation.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 31, 2022)

It's a theory.  I have another, but I don't want to start a debate here and beside, some might just say I am superstitious.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 31, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> It's a theory.  I have another, but I don't want to start a debate here and beside, some might just say I am superstitious.


Pffftt....only a theory?  I'm over here banging man ass as we speak!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 31, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Pffftt....only a theory?  I'm over here banging man ass as we speak!


...but I thought you were a bottom, if you are into trannies. everyone knows that, especially if you are a bodybuilder.  I think you are the one getting all banged up.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 31, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> ...but I thought you were a bottom, if you are into trannies. everyone knows that, especially if you are a bodybuilder.  I think you are the one getting all banged up.


Oh.  Yeah.  That's what I meant.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 31, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Oh.  Yeah.  That's what I meant.


I know you are being sarcastic in your response, but it only reveals how much more you have left to come out.  You are gay, just not today, only when you are on the mood for something up the bum.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 31, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I know you are being sarcastic in your response, but it only reveals how much more you have left to come out.  You are gay, just not today, only when you are on the mood for something up the bum.


Give me ballz in my face boyz!!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2022)

This is what happens when you hang out with men @Jenn_is_Jenning  🤣

(if you ever want anything removed, to keep your log tidy, just let us know)


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> This is what happens when you hang out with men @Jenn_is_Jenning  🤣
> 
> (if you ever want anything removed, to keep your log tidy, just let us know)


She loves it.  Who wants a boring log?


----------



## shackleford (Jan 31, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> She loves it.  Who wants a boring log?


actually i find it a little disheartening what the majority of the threads lately have devolved into. i get having fun in a joke thread but I suspect if op wanted to partake in the shenanigans, she would venture outside her own log. you'd rather bring it here unrequested. 

just my observation. 
partypooper rant is over.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Feb 1, 2022)

Jen likes me because I'm more interesting than you white knights.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 1, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Jen likes me because I'm more interesting than you white knights.


You're being kind of obnoxious actually. I'd roshambo you if I saw you 🤣


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Feb 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You're being kind of obnoxious actually. I'd roshambo you if I saw you 🤣


Jen loves me.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 1, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Alrighty,  been working hard this week.
> Heavy day on Wednesday went well.
> Medium day Friday, light day today. Here's my video with some of Friday and some of today
> TRIGGER WARNING
> ...




Your hips are muted at the top of your squat. *Shots fired*


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 1, 2022)

Okay everyone. Today I rested .
I decided to express some creative energy so I wrote Nicolas cage a rap song.
Enjoy


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 1, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay everyone. Today I rested .
> I decided to express some creative energy so I wrote Nicolas cage a rap song.
> Enjoy


I actually listened the whole song (quite monotone, though) and liked how you ran through the medley of his bio-pic.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Feb 1, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay everyone. Today I rested .
> I decided to express some creative energy so I wrote Nicolas cage a rap song.
> Enjoy


You're a nerd in the best way.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 3, 2022)

Okay did doubles yesterday 
Back squat 175x2
Front squats 128x2
Military press 81x2
Deadlifts 220x2 
Felt really good . I guess that's what happens when you actually sleep awesome for a full week and rest on your rest day hahhaa
As a follow up to my song..
Here is my official music video 
Thanks for caring !


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 4, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay did doubles yesterday
> Back squat 175x2
> Front squats 128x2
> Military press 81x2
> ...



You give me Tina fey vibes...


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Feb 4, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay did doubles yesterday
> Back squat 175x2
> Front squats 128x2
> Military press 81x2
> ...


If you have a Nicholas Cage tattoo on your boob, I can't engage with you in this thread anymore.  You've gone too far...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2022)

I heard our boy nissan is looking for a date..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2022)

i think im in the wrong thread lol


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 13, 2022)

Lifting highlights from the past week 
Light day heavy day medium day then today's light day
Hit all my numbers no problem 
BYE


----------



## Send0 (Feb 13, 2022)

Archeologists have recently found a fossilized shower cap next to T-Rex remains. You're dreams may be onto something 🤔


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 20, 2022)

Well here's some of my lifting this week 
Body felt off during heavy doubles day , but oh well. My top sets were fine I guess..






I feel like I'm getting fat y'all . I mean since moving downtown I've relaxed a lot on my diet. I'm enjoying walking to the grocery store and trying new things. I never used to do anything with my cooking . But also too I do have a tendency to want to lose weight when I detach from that shitty guy. I guess I feel like scared if I'm trying to meet new guys they wouldn't dig me or find me attractive like he did. Its either that or I'm just gaining weight. Dunno what I wanna do about it right now. Its not like I feel like im peaking on all my numbers or that my strength days aren't progressing. Its all been smooth sailing, but dieting while trying to increase strength never goes well . 
Maybe im just being hard on myself... I'll see how I feel over the next few weeks if I want to make any goal changes 

BYE


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 20, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well here's some of my lifting this week
> Body felt off during heavy doubles day , but oh well. My top sets were fine I guess..
> 
> 
> ...



don't be foolish, you are healthy.


----------



## Yano (Feb 20, 2022)

Ok not being the shy one , i'll just come out and say it for every one , holy shit you're hot !!! ...  LOL make me go and say it out loud. Nothing fat about you don't let that idiot cloud your self image you are a lovely young lady. If you feel at some point you are getting thick like we all do at times , then look over your diet but do it for your goals and your needs to achieve them not just cus this fool put doubts into your mind about how pretty you are , that's just silly. Keep ya head up kiddo , and Great work outs !


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Feb 21, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well here's some of my lifting this week
> Body felt off during heavy doubles day , but oh well. My top sets were fine I guess..
> 
> 
> ...


The white knights here are going to come out of the woodwork to try to get to you now Jen.  You have to resist them.  You know that I am the one you will eventually marry.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 21, 2022)

Well, thanks for the support all !
Maybe I'm just a little down in the dumps right now. It will pass no doubt.  
The weather has been shit, dating apps have been shit, and my hip has been acting up in the cold. I just all around feel discouraged and unmotivated.  I typically like to be obsessive and give 200 percent to everything and right now I kinda feel like, eh, whatever, everything sucks, who cares,  blah blah.  
Hopefully it doesn't last long and I can start to feel like myself again!


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well, thanks for the support all !
> Maybe I'm just a little down in the dumps right now. It will pass no doubt.
> The weather has been shit, dating apps have been shit, and my hip has been acting up in the cold. I just all around feel discouraged and unmotivated.  I typically like to be obsessive and give 200 percent to everything and right now I kinda feel like, eh, whatever, everything sucks, who cares,  blah blah.
> Hopefully it doesn't last long and I can start to feel like myself again!


It won't, it'll pass. Stay the course!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 21, 2022)

Not sure if these are the White nights you are looking for?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Feb 23, 2022)

Ok suggestions welcome!! 

I realized (obviously) i still quite like my lifting routine and my strength progression,  but I get overwhelmed by my numbers, more specifically my heavy single day.  It used to be fun, now it's scary.  The reps aren't even slow and form is on point,  but it does intimidate me. I can't exactly fail a squat in my apartment... 
So as it is right now I have high rep day, medium paused, and heavy single or double day.  Doubles aren't even that daunting yet.  So for singles  I could either: 
A. Take weight off and move back up with more confidence 
B. Only do doubles, back off weight and do for a couple sets instead 
C. You suggestions here !!

K thx


----------



## Yano (Feb 23, 2022)

You could back your weight off a bit and add in some 521's as well , maybe some variations of stuff for accessory work like seated Good Mornings , do you have a box to use for squats ? those are always fun. I wasn't able to get safety arms for my rack for a while so I used some old saw horses I had  until I was moving too much weight for them.

What you might be able to do , now bear with me , I know this is a bit redneck , You could get a set of good saw horses like these 


These will hold a combined 2500 lbs. I don't know how tall you are but you might be able to use something like these get out from under a bar to pull plates if you get stuck.  Not  the best but it might let you feel more secure on your single days.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 5, 2022)

Well here's Thursday's workout 
Rested today 




Mostly just made a video so I could have an audio outlet to bitch 

BYE


----------



## Yano (Mar 20, 2022)

Hey kiddo just checking in and seeing how you are doing and how the lifts are coming along ? You must be on a Nicholas Cage movie marathon ain't seen ya round. Don't forget Wild at Heart !!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Hey kiddo just checking in and seeing how you are doing and how the lifts are coming along ? You must be on a Nicholas Cage movie marathon ain't seen ya round. Don't forget Wild at Heart !!


Hey! 
Yeah, over the past few weeks I have made the decision to focus on weight loss. I'm just not happy with where I'm at, and chasing strength numbers doesn't excite me that much right now.
I bought a pass to a new gym the other day and started figuring out what I'm willing to cut back on diet wise.
Nothing too crazy, upping some protein,  dropping some carbs, and cutting back a couple hundred per day.
I eat a fuck of a lot so in a few weeks I'll likely tinker some more.
I really just want to feel good about myself again. 
Two years of isolation and sweat pants has plummeted my sex drive and all my self-esteem.
Not sure what I weigh now, but even 5lbs lower would help tremendously. 

Thanks for checking in !


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 20, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> bought a pass to a new gym the other day and started figuring out what I'm willing to cut back on diet wise.
> Nothing too crazy, upping some protein, dropping some carbs, and cutting back a couple hundred per day.
> I eat a fuck of a lot so in a few weeks I'll likely tinker some more.



Holy shit! A reasonable approach to weigh loss and diet! 

Outstanding!!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 24, 2022)

Okay hold onto your butts my friends!! A month ago I entered a silly contest and now I've been hand selected to be in the running to be on the cover of muscle and fitness hers !!
Once a year they let a normal , non model be on there hahha!
I'm thrilled just to be in the running! I also feel even more delighted by my new pursuit of weight loss and improved shoulder definition!
Woooo!!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 24, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay hold onto your butts my friends!! A month ago I entered a silly contest and now I've been hand selected to be in the running to be on the cover of muscle and fitness hers !!
> Once a year they let a normal , non model be on there hahha!
> I'm thrilled just to be in the running! I also feel even more delighted by my new pursuit of weight loss and improved shoulder definition!
> Woooo!!


Update !!! 
I built my profile so on April 12th I will link it and y'all can vote for me !!!

Wheeee


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 24, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Update !!!
> I built my profile so on April 12th I will link it and y'all can vote for me !!!
> 
> Wheeee



Yes...Canadian butt cheekies for display


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Mar 24, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Yes...Canadian butt cheekies for display


Hahhaha my son is going to do a photo shoot using my weight equipment in the living room so it will likely be without too much butt for the sake of not mentally damaging him hahhaha


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 24, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Hahhaha my son is going to do a photo shoot using my weight equipment in the living room so it will likely be without too much butt for the sake of not mentally damaging him hahhaha



I only understood the highlighted text and I'm liking what I'm hearing Jenn 😍


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 12, 2022)

Today's the day folks....🥳🥳


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 12, 2022)

Happy birthday @Jenn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Send0 (Apr 12, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Happy birthday @Jenn!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not her birthday to my knowledge. Today is the day of her contest she entered to be on the cover of muscle and fitness.

We are obviously all voting for her as soon as she posts the link 😊


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not her birthday to my knowledge. Today is the day of her contest she entered to be on the cover of muscle and fitness.
> 
> We are obviously all voting for her as soon as she posts the link



LOL . I had just woken up to pinch a loaf and got on the phone and when I read the thread, I thought JT was wishing her a happy birthday. I shoulda known it was some reference to a big butt.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not her birthday to my knowledge. Today is the day of her contest she entered to be on the cover of muscle and fitness.
> 
> We are obviously all voting for her as soon as she posts the link 😊


Ya apparently it's not until the 26th hahaha. Don't ask me why they said it starts on the 12th...
But ill certainly share my very shitty profile with you all on the 26th so you can help me not come in last!!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 15, 2022)

Well sorry in advance for the negativity, but here it is: 

So I was working in a contact centre doing legal assessments for criminals and mostly at first it was petty crime shit. Then I got one charge that was not just murder, but also disturbing corpse charges that I won't go too into detail about and it bothered me long after my shift was done. The next few days were filled with child porn charges and another murder charge and I started feeling sick inside and ended up resigning without really having a back up plan.
The day was just insurmountable at that point, I did not want to speak to another person from remand for as long as I lived.

I'm very close with my parents and call my mom everyday so she is always encouraging even when I feel I have no future. On Monday when I called she couldn't talk because the paramedics were there for my dad. He had to be rushed to the hospital for pancreatitis. Acute is typically something that heals itself, but in his case he was getting worse.
He was put into icu and his organs are failing (kidneys mostly, but he is also on a ventilator). I stayed with my mom last night and just tried to help her with some things like online banking and whatnot because she doesn't handle anything like that. Mostly just distracting shit because she wasn't doing very well.  
My mom is my best friend so I intend to help her as much as I can, but this is extremely scary. My dad just helps us tremendously with things behind the scenes we don't know anything about. I know it's sad to say a 35 year old has daddy helping, but I dunno. He was always just so anxious and needed to do everything.  
Now I'm in this place just thinking the worst, but its hard to say out loud that my dad may be dying when a week ago he was completely fine. 
I'm scared for my mom and my son who is very close with his grandpa. I'm scared that I can't find work as 85 perfect of companies need you to be vaccinated and right now mentally I don't feel capable of working at all really.
So that's kind of where I'm at. Not really wanting to be a downer , but very concerned about the upcoming days, weeks or even months .
I figured I'd share. Most of you have been far more supportive to me than people I've met in real life so it goes without saying that its very much appreciated.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 15, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well sorry in advance for the negativity, but here it is:
> 
> So I was working in a contact centre doing legal assessments for criminals and mostly at first it was petty crime shit. Then I got one charge that was not just murder, but also disturbing corpse charges that I won't go too into detail about and it bothered me long after my shift was done. The next few days were filled with child porn charges and another murder charge and I started feeling sick inside and ended up resigning without really having a back up plan.
> The day was just insurmountable at that point, I did not want to speak to another person from remand for as long as I lived.
> ...



Damn that's a lot to handle all at once.  I'm sure you will overcome..... You're a mom and that's probably Motivation enough.  I think quitting was probably smart. Not many people could do that and on a long enough timeline it would do irreparable harm to you. 

Family issues are horrible.  At least you can be a anchor for the rest of your family right now. I'm sure they need that from you. 

Sorry you're going through a shit time. 

There are lots of jobs for us unvaccinated in Canada.  I refused to do it as well and most people eventually caved. I know as a employer I pick the best people who will make the company succeed in its goals regardless of anything else like vaxx, race, sex, or orientation. Anyone who doesn't have that attitude is a moron in business and probably not a good choice to work for them!

Good luck.  You got this!!!


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 15, 2022)

Seems like when the shit hits the fan it all hits at once. Just came across your thread and damn, you kill it! Sorry you're having to go through so much all at once. A true test of our resolve. 

Being a single dad I know what its like when you get hit with an overwhelming amount of challenging circumstances. Hope your dad pulls through. I'm so blessed to still have my parents around! (I'm 51 

Sounds like you have an awesome supportive family. Good luck with everything!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 16, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well sorry in advance for the negativity, but here it is:
> 
> So I was working in a contact centre doing legal assessments for criminals and mostly at first it was petty crime shit. Then I got one charge that was not just murder, but also disturbing corpse charges that I won't go too into detail about and it bothered me long after my shift was done. The next few days were filled with child porn charges and another murder charge and I started feeling sick inside and ended up resigning without really having a back up plan.
> The day was just insurmountable at that point, I did not want to speak to another person from remand for as long as I lived.
> ...


Hope you are doing alright and hope your father gets well.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 16, 2022)

So sorry you're having to go through all of this. Just remember, you've gotten through everything else so far, and you can do this! You are so much stronger than you think.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm so sorry Jenn. I hope you dad pulls through this. 😥


----------



## Yano (Apr 16, 2022)

We got plenty of room in prayers around here kiddo don't you worry. God Bless stay strong.


----------



## Yano (Apr 25, 2022)

Hey kiddo just peeking in to see how you're doing , hope all is well up yonder. Saw this and instantly thought of ya


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Apr 30, 2022)

Yano said:


> Hey kiddo just peeking in to see how you're doing , hope all is well up yonder. Saw this and instantly thought of ya


Thanks for checking in. 

Not much positive to report really. Dad is still in the icu. Still doubtful he'll ever make it out of there.
Been rejected for a few jobs over the vaccine thing. Starting to feel kind of hopeless on that front. 
I should be focusing on the time I'm having with my family, but I have this sense of urgency to make my dad proud. We've never had the best relationship. But I think like ok, if he passes away he'll have never seen me stable,  content, and successful. He'll have never met a single boyfriend or seen me fully making it on my own without his help.
These things ache me. I've applied for so many things that would be far less than ideal in panic mode so he can know I did it.
I dunno. It's very gloomy right now unfortunately.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 30, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Thanks for checking in.
> 
> Not much positive to report really. Dad is still in the icu. Still doubtful he'll ever make it out of there.
> Been rejected for a few jobs over the vaccine thing. Starting to feel kind of hopeless on that front.
> ...


That's rough, but hang in there. If I've learned one thing in life, it's that you have to keep moving forward, and eventually you will see the other side. One of my favorite quotes is:

"The light at the end of the tunnel is not an illusion, the tunnel is."

I have so often found that I was trapped in a prison of my own creation in my head, and things were better than I imagined. That's not the say that things weren't challenging or difficult, but when I begin to focus on the good in my life, and the people who actually did love me, I realized that the darkness was manifesting from inside of me first.

I don't know what the job situation is like up there, but I know down here in Pennsylvania it's pretty good at the moment. Shit, I'm looking to hire two or three salespeople in the next six months, and they are all great positions.

Keep moving forward, quitting isn't an option. You'll get there I have faith.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 30, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Thanks for checking in.
> 
> Not much positive to report really. Dad is still in the icu. Still doubtful he'll ever make it out of there.
> Been rejected for a few jobs over the vaccine thing. Starting to feel kind of hopeless on that front.
> ...


Jenn, I've thought about something positive to say for the last 2 weeks. But I suck at this and don't want to say something that just sounds like fluff. Instead I'll say that everything you're feeling is normal.

Regarding making your dad proud... I know when I was in my late 20's, and taken to the emergency room, and being monitored afterwards, that the only thing I wanted was to have someone there with me. I wasn't thinking of whether a person made me proud or not. All I knew is I wanted someone who cared about me to be there. In my case no one ever showed up... no friends and no family. It was lonely and scary. I'm not ashamed to admit I cried in my hospital bed, as I waned in and out of my pain medication induced sleep, because I felt so alone and scared.

Don't stress about making your father proud right now. I'm sure just being with him, and letting him know you love him, would make him very happy.

You are strong and will get through this, even if it feels like the world around you is crashing down.

Don't hesitate to let us help you in the only way that we can. Let us be your sounding board, feel free to express your stress. If you don't want to make it public, then at least find someone you can vent to privately.


----------



## Yano (Apr 30, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Thanks for checking in.
> 
> Not much positive to report really. Dad is still in the icu. Still doubtful he'll ever make it out of there.
> Been rejected for a few jobs over the vaccine thing. Starting to feel kind of hopeless on that front.
> ...


As a Dad myself with daughters , there are things i've wanted for them , things i've wished for them but in the end have had to accept they are their own people and have to live their own lives. Through all that I've always been proud of them and who they are even when we didn't see eye to eye about schools or careers or boyfriends.

I'm sure he's proud to have you as his daughter , like any Dad he just wants you happy and safe and loved and like most of us , has a hard time showing it and being patient.

I wish I had better words or was close enough to give ya a big hug kiddo I truly do. I'm no counselor or wise old owl but any time you wanna send me a message to talk , yell scream holler or in any general way shout it out so you feel better , I got some pretty big ears. You keep your head up and stay strong.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 30, 2022)

You’re in our prayers @Jen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 12, 2022)

Hey all.
The doctor informed us yesterday that dad will not be coming home. Too much damage has been done from such a lengthy time in the icu and using a ventilator. He will be kept comfortable in the ward and we will visit as much as we can. 
I had a couple job interviews lined up that I've decided to cancel because I don't feel I can start a new job while I am waiting for my mom to call to inform me that dad has passed. 
I also feel I need to be available to help my mom with all of the things that will be coming up over the next month or so and ongoing. 
Not really sure how to make work and life decisions right now. Mostly just going to take it one day at a time as best I can, but it's hard not to stress about money. 
Thank you all for your words and support.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Hey all.
> The doctor informed us yesterday that dad will not be coming home. Too much damage has been done from such a lengthy time in the icu and using a ventilator. He will be kept comfortable in the ward and we will visit as much as we can.
> I had a couple job interviews lined up that I've decided to cancel because I don't feel I can start a new job while I am waiting for my mom to call to inform me that dad has passed.
> I also feel I need to be available to help my mom with all of the things that will be coming up over the next month or so and ongoing.
> ...


I hope your dad gets well soon x


----------



## Yano (May 12, 2022)

Aww damn it kiddo I'm sorry. It's going to be hard times ahead but you can do it , you're smart , you're strong and you can  think on your feet. I wish I had some fancy thing to say or do that could make ya smile and feel better for a while but all I got is prayers and virtual hugs.  Try to remember to eat right , train when you can and keep your schedule as "normal" as the situation allows that might help keep you grounded a bit and centered.

You ever need or want to talk just shoot me a message here or I can give you the email.
Take care of ya self


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2022)

sorry


----------



## shackleford (May 12, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Hey all.
> The doctor informed us yesterday that dad will not be coming home. Too much damage has been done from such a lengthy time in the icu and using a ventilator. He will be kept comfortable in the ward and we will visit as much as we can.
> I had a couple job interviews lined up that I've decided to cancel because I don't feel I can start a new job while I am waiting for my mom to call to inform me that dad has passed.
> I also feel I need to be available to help my mom with all of the things that will be coming up over the next month or so and ongoing.
> ...


Dang jenn, I'm sorry.
I know its just words on a screen, but we're here when you need to find some support, or just vent it out.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I hope your dad gets well soon x


You really are a retard.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

I'm sorry kiddo, that sucks to hear. I hope you get through this tough time as best as you. 🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Send0 (May 12, 2022)

I'm sorry Jenn. You have our support in any way that we are able to provide it.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (May 18, 2022)

Thank you my cyber friends.
Dad passed away today. I thought I would have more of a warning. I assumed this would happen , but I still feel completely caught off guard. 
I really wished I had one more visit.


----------



## PZT (May 18, 2022)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

I'm so sorry. 😥


----------



## Send0 (May 18, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Thank you my cyber friends.
> Dad passed away today. I thought I would have more of a warning. I assumed this would happen , but I still feel completely caught off guard.
> I really wished I had one more visit.


I'm so sorry Jenn. I know you how much this must be hurting both you and your family. My condolences to you 😢


----------



## shackleford (May 18, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Thank you my cyber friends.
> Dad passed away today. I thought I would have more of a warning. I assumed this would happen , but I still feel completely caught off guard.
> I really wished I had one more visit.


Jen, I'd give you a hug if I could. You're in our thoughts and I pray you and your family can find some comfort while you work through the grieving. 

As always, we're here for you.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 18, 2022)

So sorry for your loss! Hang in there


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 18, 2022)

get a tattoo


----------



## Yano (May 18, 2022)

Love ya kiddo , you hang in there and be strong through this as best you can.


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 18, 2022)

Sorry for your loss. 

My father died earlier this year so I understand how it feels.

It's hard but hang in there and stay strong.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 18, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> get a tattoo



🤦🏾....I take what I said back earlier,
Stay away from New Jersey men Jen (atleast this one 😄) but keep ya head up during this time shawty...try not to get "stuck in a rut" as they say....keep it Juicey 😎🧃

-and no that's not a butt joke (gotta throw that in before the simps come at me to protect you 😵) lolol


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 18, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 🤦🏾....I take what I said back earlier,
> Stay away from New Jersey men Jen (atleast this one 😄) but keep ya head up during this time shawty...try not to get "stuck in a rut" as they say....keep it Juicey 😎🧃
> 
> -and no that's not a butt joke (gotta throw that in before the simps come at me to protect you 😵) lolol


whats wrong with tattoos to remember,Im covered in tattoos of the dead..I have a cemetery on my lower back


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> whats wrong with tattoos to remember,Im covered in tattoos of the dead..I have a cemetery on my lower back


I'm still trying to figure out the perfect one for my grandparents.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the perfect one for my grandparents.


those are real tattoos with meaning not like some dorky tribal bullshit..Russinas dont believe in just getting a tattoo for looks..they have to have meaning


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 18, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> 🤦🏾....I take what I said back earlier,
> Stay away from New Jersey men Jen (atleast this one 😄) but keep ya head up during this time shawty...try not to get "stuck in a rut" as they say....keep it Juicey 😎🧃
> 
> -and no that's not a butt joke (gotta throw that in before the simps come at me to protect you 😵) lolol


i bet u have a hot dog and fried chicken tatted on you


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 18, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> i bet u have a hot dog and fried chicken tatted on you



I have Popeyes logo tatted across my stomach like the ThuggLife tatt on Tupac


----------



## The Phoenix (May 20, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Thank you my cyber friends.
> Dad passed away today. I thought I would have more of a warning. I assumed this would happen , but I still feel completely caught off guard.
> I really wished I had one more visit.



I know this is late but my condolences. I didn’t have my phone for a few days and could jump on Tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (May 20, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> those are real tattoos with meaning not like some dorky tribal bullshit..Russinas dont believe in just getting a tattoo for looks..they have to have meaning



True. Russian gangs tell stories with their tattoos; some aren’t flattering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jun 20, 2022)

Well, it's been a month indeed. 
Very much roller-coaster-ing my way through grief. 

I've landed my dream job and I started last week. Best role, best pay and best company I've ever worked for. 

I'm moving closer to my mom and that's a hard pill for me to swallow. I really like my new gym here and the hiking near me is beautiful.  
But,  it's hard for us to not be closer.
I'll be moving in a few weeks. New job new place and mourning my dad has made this a very stressful time. But later this summer when things settle I think it will be wonderful. 

I'm setting up a gym in my mom's basement (she will be a block away) and its exciting to dream about what it could be.
I feel in love with the ssb from my current gym and I wish it could take it with me, but I ordered an amazing looking one that should arrive in a week. I've been only doing the ssb for my squats now. It should just be the official squat bar idk. It's better in every way .
I'm going to upgrade my squat stands , not sure if I should get better stands or something more. Opinions?
I hate the atmosphere at the gym there ..well.. that whole community is a bunch of rich snobs so I don't fit in as well, but as long as I can make a Jenn's fitness center 2.0 I can be content.  

I have dumbells , plates, oly bar, some kettlebells,  landmine, bands, a bench, step up, and a hyper extension. 

What else is paramount ?


----------



## Yano (Jun 20, 2022)

It's good to "hear" from you ! , I been wondering how things were your way and hoping you were doin ok. 

This is the stand I have and I love it , small cheap and it holds what I need it too 








						SML-1 Rogue 70" Monster Lite Squat Stand
					

The SML-1 Monster Lite Squat Stand is a unique hybrid of the two most compact squat stands from Rogue's S-Series and standard Monster Series. Get it here.




					www.roguefitness.com


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 20, 2022)

You had a good setup before, I'm sure this one will be great. Good to see you back!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jun 20, 2022)

That looks great


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jun 20, 2022)

I know, I cringe at all the stuff I sold haha


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 20, 2022)

Well congrats on the job!


----------



## CJ (Jun 21, 2022)

Glad to hear that you are doing ok. 😊


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 21, 2022)

Congrats on the new job, Jenn!


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

I haven't missed you at all Jen


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 11, 2022)

Gym is getting set up good!!






My routine is  3 different workouts rotated 3-5 days per week

Day 1
Ssb squats
Bench press
Hip thrusts
Db row
Landmine row

Day 2
Front squats
Shoulder press
Split squats
Board press (with bench blockz) or close grip bench
Lateral raises

Day 3
Paused ssb
Hip thrusts
Bent over row or t bar row
Back ext
Bicep curls

Plus random accessories thrown in for fun when there’s time.

But those are the lifts i prioritize.

I really enjoy my new lifting zone. I still want a few more things ... deadlift mats so I'm not setting down on hard floor, an arch nemesis bar from bells of steel, and an adjustable bench 

BYE


----------



## TomJ (Jul 11, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Gym is getting set up good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good squat, nice and slow and paused. 

love to see it


----------



## Yano (Jul 11, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Gym is getting set up good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude'ette !! Its gonna sound corny but I was thinkin about you earlier today wondering what you were up to being we hadn't seen you in a minute. 

Gym looks great ! , nice work !!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice setup! Great form and controlled lifts. Keep up the good work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 11, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Gym is getting set up good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice set-up, love the SBR, perfect form.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 11, 2022)

Good to see you back in action!


----------



## CJ (Jul 12, 2022)

Glad to see you're doing well. Welcome home kid. 😊


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 12, 2022)

Thanks everyone!! It's such a relief to have things a bit more stable in life now. I mean, I'm still messed up over losing my dad, but my life is going really well. I'm functioning better than I have in the past. A lot to look forward to these days...

Ok gotta start keeping my numbers in check 

Today's workout 

Ssb squats 
95 x 10
105 x 8
115 x 2 x 8

Bench press 
80lbs x 3 sets of 6

Hip thrusts super setted band assist pull ups
120lbs 
X 10 // x 4
X 10 // x 4
X 10 // x 4

Landmine press super setted Db row
15lbs/ 35lbs 
X 8 x 8
X 8 x 10
X 8 * last set standing and more explosive first two sets of Landmine press were kneeling with a slow descent

Umm 
One set of lateral raises 

Done . Perfect hour session.

On another note Narcos and narcos Mexico are the greatest television shows to ever be created .
I have one final episode of narcos Mexico season 3 and i am so hyped up.
I think watching it boosts testosterone a bit...
Maybe thats why my workout was so good.

Like everything about this show is amazing!! Incredible actors, every single one of them .

So excited to see what happens tonight !!!! Woooo!!

K bye


----------



## CJ (Jul 12, 2022)

Narcos was a damn good show!!!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> Narcos was a damn good show!!!


I'm upset about the ending . Mostly just because I never wanted it to end, but also because its the only show where I want both the bad guys and the good guys to succeed


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 14, 2022)

Ok today 






The internet doesn't have the attention span to watch things over a minute so here's my workout piled into 44 seconds.

Front squats 
80lbs x 5
90lbs x 3
100lbs x 3
105lbs x 3

Military press 
70lbs x 3
75lbs x 3
75lbs x 3

Split squats 
X 3 x 8

Board press 
75lbs x 8
80lbs x 8

Band assisted pull ups
Lateral raises 
Etc  ...

Done.
Keeping numbers conservative at this point obviously.  Haven't been doing any obsessing over my numbers in a while so I don't wanna jump in guns blazing with no where to go in 2 weeks haha.

BYE


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 14, 2022)

Welcome back @Jenn_is_Jenning ! Good to see ye doing well!


----------



## snake (Jul 14, 2022)

Great setup you got there!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 16, 2022)

Rest day yesterday 
Today: 






Paused ssb squats 
95lbs x 8
105lbs x 8
115lbs x 4
125lbs x 4
130lbs x 2

Ssb split squats 
65lbs x 2  x 8

Bent over row super setted with hip thrust 
100lbs / 120lbs 
X 8 x 8
100lbs/ 140lbs 
X8 x 8
X 8 x 8

Band assist pull ups super setted back ext 

Some stuff with my pully cable 
Bicep curls 
Done.

Very happy with today. Squats sent strong, but im impatient with my pull ups. I want them to feel awesome and easy immediately!!
K
BYE 
Oh! I have a massage today, yay.

Bye


----------



## iGone (Jul 16, 2022)

Good shit, good to see you're back at it!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 16, 2022)

Yay! Another active lady member! I'll do my best to catch up on 2 years and 26 pages, but no promises...


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 16, 2022)

Okay, so I did actually just read all 26 pages, but did not watch all the videos so I may need to revisit... I feel like I missed a lot of laughs. 

I laughed, I cried, I was angry through your angry time, I was happy to see you getting back into things, and then I cried harder. 

I just have so many things to say about how awesome and strong and beautiful and badass and powerful I think you are, but I'll stick with a less creepy version of that and say: I'm really glad you're here and I really look forward to following along (with videos this time)






Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Got the most amazing new women's lounge pants from Amazon.
> This comfort I cant even really describe.  Its like off the charts.  I think ill get 5 more pairs


Also, I need to know all the things about these lounge comfy pants!


----------



## iGone (Jul 16, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Okay, so I did actually just read all 26 pages, but did not watch all the videos so I may need to revisit... I feel like I missed a lot of laughs.
> 
> I laughed, I cried, I was angry through your angry time, I was happy to see you getting back into things, and then I cried harder.
> 
> ...


What a creep 😉


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 17, 2022)

I mean.... not as bad as Tren, buuttttt....


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 17, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Okay, so I did actually just read all 26 pages, but did not watch all the videos so I may need to revisit... I feel like I missed a lot of laughs.
> 
> I laughed, I cried, I was angry through your angry time, I was happy to see you getting back into things, and then I cried harder.
> 
> ...


Wow , amazing! I can't believe you read it all 🥰. I feel so loved haha.

Thank you for your kind words . Its so nice to have you on these boards and in my log 💓


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 24, 2022)

Okay , hopefully I haven't forgotten most of my numbers for the week
Last Sunday it was
Front squats worked up to 115x2
Military press 77lbsx2
And board press was 85x8

Tuesday I did
Ssb squats worked up to 120x8
Bench press I did um 85x4 

Thursday was
Paused front squats 
Worked up to 100x3 and 110x1 
(I don't know if I'll keep these paused on this day because they felt off, but obviously I need to give them more than one opportunity)
Military press 65x6 i think 
Board press 90lbs x 6 

Yesterday 





Paused ssb squats 
110lbs x7 
120x5
130x3
135x1
95x9 (not paused )

Ssb split squats 
75x2 x 8
Bent over row 
105lbs x 4 x 8
Hip thrusts 
140x 3 x 8 
Pull ups , back ext, cable stuff , Biceps
Great workout.

I'll report back with today's later !


----------



## Yano (Jul 25, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Okay , hopefully I haven't forgotten most of my numbers for the week
> Last Sunday it was
> Front squats worked up to 115x2
> Military press 77lbsx2
> ...


Hell yeah shorty get that shit !!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 25, 2022)

Ok today






Front squats
90lbs x 5
100lbs x 3
115lbs x 3
90lbs x 2 x 3 paused * just wanted to see how these felt and looked today. I like them, but they aren't a main course. 
Military press 
70lbs x 3
73lbs x 2 x 3

Split squats 
Board press 
90lbs x 7 
95lbs x 5

Db press 
Face pulls 
Lateral raises 
Glute activation 

Two great weekend workouts makes for a great weekend! 

So random life ramblings: 

As some of you have followed in my past I was involved with a really shitty guy . 
For the most part I don't have anything to do with him, but when my dad was in the hospital he gave me an emergency ride and afterwards expected sex which I declined multiple times. 
He checked in later and I told him my dad passed and he sent me a shirtless selfie saying maybe this would cheer me up. 

I was so sick with grief this almost made me literally vomit. In a few days I sent a text basically saying he needs professional help and he's extremely detached from normal human emotion.
I've never been so done with a human being in my life. 

Anyway, that was in May and I have no concerns about ever getting involved with him for as long as I live,  but I feel somewhat... ruined .
I dont feel like some scorned,  man hater, but I dont get attracted,  I don't ever consider trying,  I don't notice them really at all. 
I'm sure a shrink would say hey, chill, it's all still fresh, but I dont know.  I'm almost 36 and have never had a boyfriend in my life  . I work and workout at home and spend weekends helping my mom with errands.  I'm not living some single gal, sex and the city lifestyle by any means.
I mean maybe its just this point in my life,  but I feel pretty .. I don't want to say grossed out,  but if you have a really awful steak that makes you gag and nearly vomit, you probably aren't in a hurry to ever try it again. 

Just dumping out my thoughts.  Thanks for listening


----------



## Yano (Jul 25, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah ,, my only response ...


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That may be a blessing in disguise. You’re doing the right thing cutting that douchebag out. Solitude can sometimes be our best teacher and allow us growth we haven’t experienced before. Take care of you and keep on keeping on. If something is worth pursuing, you’ll know it at that time. Just focus on Jenn!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy is an awful human being. I promise not all men are like that. It sounds like some kind of narcissistic autism that he can't understand what you'd be going through at that time. I'd be sick too.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It sounds like some kind of narcissistic autism


I concur with this assessment. 

You don't need a dbag like that in your life.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That guy is an awful human being. I promise not all men are like that. It sounds like some kind of narcissistic autism that he can't understand what you'd be going through at that time. I'd be sick too.


Yeah, he is definitely a narcissist. He fits the bill to a Tee.  He used to be smarter,  but I think the drugs and drinking have given him brain damage because he's gotten incredibly stupid over the past 6 months or so.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Yeah, he is definitely a narcissist. He fits the bill to a Tee. He used to be smarter, but I think the drugs and drinking have given him brain damage because he's gotten incredibly stupid over the past 6 months or so.



Sounds like my ex wife. Sociopathic narcissist with substance issues. You dodged a bullet getting away from him, I promise you that. They are fucking black clouds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presser (Jul 25, 2022)

nice thread and nice squatting girl! good luck on your journey


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sounds like my ex wife. Sociopathic narcissist with substance issues. You dodged a bullet getting away from him, I promise you that. They are fucking black clouds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't feel like I dodged it lol I feel like I got hit by it and im recovering from it and I'm aware enough to not get hit again. 
I feel pretty angry though, like I'm waiting for a text from him so I can tell him off, but there's no point.
These types of people don't feel much and there's also too many hateful words to say, it would be impossible to say enough to do it justice. 
I'm sorry you had to be married to that.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 25, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warning: lifting metaphor coming.....

So often we don't see our progress because we are too close, too caught up in the image in the mirror that we see every day, that we can't pick up on the incremental changes. When we see someone else after a period, that same change that we wouldn't notice in ourselves, is striking in them.

This is the same thing with your growth emotionally and with the situation with that guy. You have come lightyears and have grown so much, but I don't think you see it. You are SO much more self aware and have a much better sense of your own value.

Don't lose faith; you are definitely on the path and much further along than you believe.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I don't feel like I dodged it lol I feel like I got hit by it and im recovering from it and I'm aware enough to not get hit again.
> I feel pretty angry though, like I'm waiting for a text from him so I can tell him off, but there's no point.
> These types of people don't feel much and there's also too many hateful words to say, it would be impossible to say enough to do it justice.
> I'm sorry you had to be married to that.



You’re absolutely right. They aren’t worth your response and they are incapable of empathy. Haha sorry, I meant dodged a bullet before it went on longer and turned even worse. It always does with people like that. They suck the life and everything positive out of you. Thank you, I’m glad I’m away now. I have full custody of the two kids we have together now as well, hopefully that goes long term. I’m glad you didn’t have any kids with the guy. That makes it a whole different world. Sorry you had to go through that too. However, I think you’ll find yourself growing more than you ever have now that you endured it. Always here if you need anything. Keep killing these workouts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 26, 2022)

Well today had to be minimal. Had wicked insomnia last night. I was up past my bedtime chasing a fly for over an hour. Doesn't make for a peaceful start to the dreams I guess .

Today 
Ssb squats 
95lbs x 12
100lbs x 12

Bench press 
80lbs x 8
90lbs x 4

Hip thrusts 
130lbs x 3 x 10

Landmine press x 2 x 8
Db row x 2 x 10

Some pull ups and lateral raises .
Less volume than I'm used to. It was a good workout, but I cut everything short just to make it through it. Now all I have to do today is exist and then I can go to bed  .


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well today had to be minimal. Had wicked insomnia last night. I was up past my bedtime chasing a fly for over an hour. Doesn't make for a peaceful start to the dreams I guess .
> 
> Today
> Ssb squats
> ...



Sounds like a good day. Maybe this will actually help you by cutting volume back. Anything is better than nothing. I always hate to cut back, take days off, or deloads, etc. but every time I do, I’m like wow, I needed that. Then usually have phenomenal workouts. Enjoy your day and relax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 26, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well today had to be minimal. Had wicked insomnia last night. I was up past my bedtime chasing a fly for over an hour.



Does that count as cardio?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jul 28, 2022)

Ok today 

Front squats 
80lbs x 6
100lbs x 4
110lbs x 2
120lbs x 2 x 2
Paused 90lbs x 4

Military press 
70lbs x 2 x 4

Split squats 2 x 10

Board press 
80lbs x 6
100lbs x 2

Glute activation 
Lateral raises 

Done 

Ok so I am making notes on future gym planning and trying to decide order of importance and I have landed on my next purchase being safety spotter arms .
For 3 reasons 
1 pin press 
2 Anderson squats / pin squats 
3 holding them when I do my ssb split squats will make those better 
I guess also for safety,  but whatever LOL .

Lastly tomorrow night I am seeing fucking alanis morissette and I am going nuts!!! 20 years of love for that woman. I am obsessed and I cannot wait!!!

Bye


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 28, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Well today had to be minimal. Had wicked insomnia last night. I was up past my bedtime chasing a fly for over an hour.


Can we get a video of you chasing the fly next time?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 28, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Lastly tomorrow night I am seeing fucking alanis morissette and I am going nuts!!! 20 years of love for that woman. I am obsessed and I cannot wait!!!


Morisette would be awesome; I love me some chic music. Have fun at that one.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 28, 2022)

I’m a little jealous of the Alanis morisette concert. That’s awesome. Have fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 6, 2022)

Test post.
It hasn't been letting me visit the site or post for over a week. Anyone else having issues ?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 6, 2022)

Oh wow that worked! Its only working when I'm using data and not wifi,  that's weird .


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

Hi Jenn welcome back lol


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hi Jenn welcome back lol


Thanks haha! I didn't mean to leave. I don't know why the site is saying it doesn't like my ip address or something.  I guess I'll only use data to come here from now on .


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 6, 2022)

Ok it keeps saying they've noticed suspicious activity from my ip address and have blocked me which is weird. I don't do anything suspicious


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Oh wow that worked! Its only working when I'm using data and not wifi,  that's weird .


That happened to me at my work. I thought they blocked the site through the router or something.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

Or did you 🧐🧐🧐 Jenn the evil hacker!!!!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 6, 2022)

All of my posts are test posts since half of them get errors telling me to go away because of my horrible ip address.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 6, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That happened to me at my work. I thought they blocked the site through the router or something.


It appears in my situation this website has decided to block me !


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> It appears in my situation this website has decided to block me !


It might be the firewall Mugzy has setup. It's only supposed to block ddos attacks though.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

Yeah maybe try messaging mugzy


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> All of my posts are test posts since half of them get errors telling me to go away because of my horrible ip address.


Good to have ya home kiddo !! I been wondering where you wuz


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> It appears in my situation this website has decided to block me !


Shoot @mugzy a message. That issue is above my pay grade.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 7, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> It appears in my situation this website has decided to block me !


You are not blocked.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 7, 2022)

mugzy said:


> You are not blocked.


Ok thank you! So you aren't certain why it tells me my ip is blocked due to suspicious activity when I'm on my wifi?


----------



## iGone (Aug 8, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok thank you! So you aren't certain why it tells me my ip is blocked due to suspicious activity when I'm on my wifi?


Would you mind posting a screenshot?

I'd be interested to see if it's ISP related, especially if you have an extra cucky ISP who likes to put their dicks where it doesn't belong.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 8, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Ok thank you! So you aren't certain why it tells me my ip is blocked due to suspicious activity when I'm on my wifi?


Are you using a VPN?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 8, 2022)

What a life


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 8, 2022)

mugzy said:


> Are you using a VPN?


Nope


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 8, 2022)

iGone said:


> Would you mind posting a screenshot?
> 
> I'd be interested to see if it's ISP related, especially if you have an extra cucky ISP who likes to put their dicks where it doesn't belong.


Unfortunately , it's not letting me post pictures.  That's when I first noticed a problem. I was on wifi and tried to upload an imgbb picture from my alanis concert and it gave me an error message. Then I left the site and tried to come back and it wouldn't let me. I thought the site was down  , but after over a week I figured it was me . I realized after I could come here with using data, but I still can't post pictures and sometimes my regular posts also get error messages.


----------



## iGone (Aug 8, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Unfortunately , it's not letting me post pictures.  That's when I first noticed a problem. I was on wifi and tried to upload an imgbb picture from my alanis concert and it gave me an error message. Then I left the site and tried to come back and it wouldn't let me. I thought the site was down  , but after over a week I figured it was me . I realized after I could come here with using data, but I still can't post pictures and sometimes my regular posts also get error messages.


Very odd. I know I've seen issues with ISP's illegally cucking their users from things like torrenting or using Tor, etc etc, but I've never heard of them blocking specific websites for "suspicious activity'.

edit: When this happens are their any watermarks or any other information to give you an idea where it's stemming from?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 8, 2022)

I am getting blocked by the board on my work network @mugzy also. I'm pretty sure it is the board blocking me because their network technician said they are not blocking the board. I will upload a screenshot later.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 8, 2022)

Ok, the site is working for me on my work network again now, not sure if y'all changed anything @mugzy


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 8, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, the site is working for me on my work network again now, not sure if y'all changed anything @mugzy


I still have to use data


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 16, 2022)

Ok so obviously not able to post much here because I don't like using data, but I want some rational perspective on something: 

My job is an administrative coordinator for disability services.  I was told the odd time I'd have to cover for reception for sick or vacation (shared with the other administrative coordinator). I work from home but budgeted cabs twice a month to come in to cover (which is a lot given that it's shared)  .

Last week I was called in Tuesday, I came in with no notice. On Wednesday I was messaged to come in Thursday and Friday as the other admin to cover was oj vacation.  I became very upset and said I had an appointment Thursday.  I covered Friday and was somewhat reprimanded for my tone with regards to Thursday.  
Regardless,  it's been stressful.  
Over the weekend the receptionist now declared she has covid and needs  coverage this week  despite checking in to a soccer tournament over Facebook and posting selfies past 10 at night shes still not well enough to work .
Yesterday the other admin covered and today/tomorrow are my days to cover.  Except I had horrible insomnia all night and have spent two hours crying feeling like I'm letting my dad down and worrying I'm going to lose my job if I don't come into work today, but I don't know how.  I cannot function on zero minutes of sleep and I have no idea what to do 
Opinions plz and thank you


----------



## Yano (Aug 16, 2022)

First of all , dry your eyes and relax. Dad's are always proud of their kids. An he's proud of you no matter what happens trust that lil girl. 

Black coffee , 5 hr energy ? good strong tea ? 

or hear me out , you take a day for your own mental health if its possible , have a spa day and just relax ?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Aug 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> First of all , dry your eyes and relax. Dad's are always proud of their kids. An he's proud of you no matter what happens trust that lil girl.
> 
> Black coffee , 5 hr energy ? good strong tea ?
> 
> or hear me out , you take a day for your own mental health if its possible , have a spa day and just relax ?


I don't think dad's are always proud holds true. We did not have a good relationship and sometimes there isn't the time left you expect to have to repair it. 

For me , insomnia isn't about being tired. It's my brain function , my inability to stop crying and I also get very shakey. Caffeine only makes it worse  .

I messaged and was basically told to come in and felt bullied. I was talked to pretty inappropriately by the supervisor from a department that I'm not even in.

I called hr and told him  and he was pretty displeased with the experience I had. He told me to take the day  not worry about coverage and that we can discuss better ways to resolve the reception coverage as my main priority is disability services.


----------



## Yano (Aug 16, 2022)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I don't think dad's are always proud holds true. We did not have a good relationship and sometimes there isn't the time left you expect to have to repair it.
> 
> For me , insomnia isn't about being tired. It's my brain function , my inability to stop crying and I also get very shakey. Caffeine only makes it worse  .
> 
> ...


Wish I was closer to give ya a hug .. I've argued n fought with my girls , I've been displeased with choices and decisions and grumbled loudly about it but none of that's ever changed how proud I am  of them  as people and what they can accomplish.

I'm glad  ya got a day off to relax and they were understanding that should help ease your mind a bit.

Try to rest a bit if you can , fall asleep during your favorite Nick Cage movie and recharge them batteries.


----------



## Yano (Sep 14, 2022)

Are those toe nails about dry yet sweetheart ?   We got some dancing to do !!






You popped up in my thoughts today , gotcha in my prayers ain't seen  you in a hot minute and just hope you're doing ok and wondering how the work outs are going.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 8, 2022)

Hey Jenn... was talking to someone and started thinking about you.

I hope you're in a better place. Don't be a stranger. We miss you here.


----------

